# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Ferit Ramadani

## biligoa

MEDITIM PËR ILIRINË


Në troje të mbiemrit
na varën njicë,
të hyjmë mistereve -
të mbesim pakicë !

Në përmasë të At Dheut -
ngritën kryqa, kisha !
Të thonë : Jemi si :
trupi e këmisha!

Pastaj na mbërthyen
me ligjet - dërë,
përse na ndanë
nga Tërësi e gjërë !

Ç'ka s'u ra në mendje
për të bërë zi,
ta zhbëjnë në damar -
Trungun Iliri !



 Ferit Ramadani

----------


## biligoa

*KRIJUESI DHE SHOQËRIA

*




PARIMET KRIJUESE DHE SFONDI IDEOR  

Ferit RAMADANI

	Është bërë dukuri qenësore krijimtaria që synon të ndërlidhet me të gjitha sistemet e dijes për të krijuar funksionin e një organizmi që mundet dhe ka forcën e një substance të mendjes dhe trupit kombëtar. Prandaj, nga pikëvështrimi i këtij pozicioni del se parimet krijuese që bazohen në teorinë racionale të filozofisë dhe etikës së një niveli, japin një artikulim të sigurtë se në sfondin ideor të krijimtarisë kombëtare ngritet forca që përfëshi përmasën në aspektin  e kufinjve të jetësimit të vlerave krahas asaj që synon ta bëjë stërkeqjen dhe degjenerimin e nivelit artistik .Kjo rrjedhë e këtij realiteti është atakuar shumëherë sa që në zhvillimin e sipër ka përjetuar zverdhjen, rrudhjen, bile edhe asgjësimet e shpeshta nga klima e tendosjeve të aparatit pushtetmbajtës.S’domend, në këtë vërdallisje, apo në këtë korrespondencë anatemash, ka dalur nga binarët e durimit dhe ka sfiduar krijimtaria që ka dashur nga shkëndija e idesë të ndezë sfidën e një agimi të ri krijues ku petku letrar do të dilte tamam si substanca trupore e qenies krijuese, bile do të rrezatonte atë dukje të realitetit që argumenton unitetin dhe realitetin që fryhet e zbrazet saherë që dridhet apo ngazëllehet disponimi i të parëve në pushtet!
	Kjo esencë e lidhjes së shpirtit krijues me parimet, në realitet ky sfond ideor në zhvillimin e këtij procesi është ngritur karshi një tymnaje të mulatërisë krijuese që ia mbulon qartësinë bile ia prish edhe shijen gjithë krijimtarisë kombëtare që në natyrën e vet qysh më herët, por edhe në Rilindjen  kombëtare ka ditur të sjellë gjallërinë, freskinë, mobilizimin, bukurinë, deri tek krijimi i një baze të fortë unike që ka gatuar idenë e ardhmërisë . Nga ato zhvillime ka dalë ajo Kala e madhe letrare që sot, nga ringritja artistike të zhvillohet qenësia e mendjes dhe shpirti ynë krijues të jetë më i shëndetshëm, më i plotë dhe më i ardhur .
	Shikuar nga kjo prizmë del se në krijimtari lirisht mund të dallosh brezat e vërtetë krijues që lindjen , zhvillimin dhe kulmin letrar i kanë me një nivel artistik, krahas atyre që nivelin letrar e kanë bërë ashtu si u janë diktuar klimat krijuese ku dallohet veçoria e klimës adaptive që nis e mbaron me fillesë servile! Sepse ajo gjithmonë ka qenë variabile sipas disponimeve ; 
	E para : Kur breshëritë e pushtetit kanë mundur ta godasin idenë edhe krijimtaria e tyre ka dalur e tillë!Prandaj, nga shumë rrethana e kushte ajo byk- krijimtari sado goditëse që ka qenë, në afat të gjatë ka dalur e goditur dhe e mundur nga servilizmi! 
	E dyta: Në zhvillimin dhe kulmin e saj nga stërkeqjet, përsëritjet, narracioni, rrudhjet , shterrjet në ide, në planin e parë del pa taban kombëtarë, pa përmbajtje, pa arkitekturë! Del e thjeshtë siç janë përkushtimet për aktualitetin pushtetmbajtës dhe prekshmërinë e një ngatrrese intime perverse!
	Si dhe përse është manifestuar kjo klimë krijuese për të dhënë frytet e sëmura, apo thënë ndryshe, rrita dhe zhvillimi i krijuesëve kronikë që “lënguan” nga “revolucioni” i përkushtimit për Sfinksin , dhe nga shfrimi i shthurrjeve personale, lejuan që përmasën tonë ta mbulojnë edhe me byk-krijimet e tyre një kohë të gjatë gjysmë shekullore sipas klimës së imponuar të diktatit në ide. Ky stil i të mbijetuarit, ka tërhequr pas vetes një gjeneratë krijuesish për të mbajtur gjallë 
apo për të kultivuar krijimtarinë e borizanëve të komiteteve të “epokës së ndritur “ të atij sistemi të trumbetimeve për: “ vëllazërimbashkimin, vetëqeverisjen, aksionet, gjallërinë, zhvillimin”! Vargani i këtyre telallëve krijues që shtireshin për “patriotë vëllazërimbashkimesh” padyshim është i madh! Por, nuk mungon as tarafi i shehirave të mulatërisë krijuese që ngritën Kalanë e byk-krijimtarisë!
	Vështrimi për rrethanat krijuese, për dehjet dhe rendjet pas privilegjeve dhe favoreve do të mundësonte një ngritje mistike apo një pjetisje superstoike të një tradicionalizmi shterp e të degjeneruar, krahas kthesës së re jetësore, ku krijimtaria nuk e ka diktatin nga lart por në sfondin e idesë ka lejuar një frekuentim ma idiotik krijues ku në planin e parë del kutërbimi dhe klithma që mblidhet si sklepa në syrin e vrarë nga vrazhdësia e jetës intime që në letërsi është kthyer në shfrenim!
	Fenomeni i analizës së kësaj filozofie krijuese, kur të parët , u zhvilluan nën diktat, të dytët u shprishën nga liria krijuese dhe krijuan pa parime dhe pa sfond ideor, ka detyruar universin tonë mendor të shqetësohet. Prandaj opinioni ka ngritur kërkesën për një vlerësim sa më dinjitoz dhe sa më real të krijimtarisë duke iu friguar dozës së tepruar të krijimtarisë mulate që u shpërndahet për konsum, bile synon të vegjetojë në përmasë shumë të gjërë. Përkundër krijuesëve të parë, atyre që krijuan nëpër redaksitë e soc-realizmit, të dytët, janë liberatorë deri në ekstrem! Ata kanë mohuar të gjitha doktrinat e moralit dhe në shpirtin dhe mendjen e tyre krijuese kanë ngritur një identitet unikat të vërdallisjeve dhe rrokullisjeve nëpër zjarrin e dashurisë, siç janë edhe vërdallisjet dhe rrokullisjet e tyre nëpër bykun krijues! Megjithatë nëpër këto hapësira të gjëra ata - ato notojnë duke specializuar ndërkëmbëzat që dijnë t’i ngrisin nëpër përvjetorë, nëpër triibuna, nëpër manifestime. Në këtë disciplinë zhvillimore të krijimtarisë ndajnë profilet e të parëve, i shpërblejnë, i përurojnë, i spërkasin me ajazmën e mulatërisë krijuese dhe pastaj i fusin në detin e bordelizmit krijues ku përfillen vetëm ligjet e rrokullisjeve, gargarisjeve,...! 
	Nëse të parët, qofshin poetë, prozatorë, eseistë, kritikë, gazetarë, qëndruan në ballë të privilegjeve që ua dha pushteti, në realitet, për pasionet e tyre personale u bënë “viktima” përpara një shoqërie të viktimizuar, sidoqoftë i mbajtën medaljet për shërbimet që ia bënë pushtetit, të dytët, duke kaluar nëpër flirtet e flakës dhe zjarrin e shfrimit dashuror , mbështillen me lakuriqësinë bajate dhe prarohen me rrezet e ligësisë për të bërë qëndresën krijuese me medaljet e varura në shpirtin kulim të krijuesëve dhe trupin e shfrenuar të kurtizanave!
	Transmisioni i këtyre përmbajtjeve që turfullijnë në erëra e flakë çakërdisjesh vjen në kohën e një përballje të madhe me realitetin.Nga njëra anë një toborr i madh krijuesish që i sfidojnë të gjitha goditjet që i bëhen vatanit dhe tabanit kombëtar, rrezatojnë një dritë shprese se krahas gjithë damtimit, rrënimit , zbulohet shpresa e mbijetimit. Nëpër kalvarin e mundimit, vuajtjes, ndjekjes, burgosjes, vrasjes, ata kanë krijuar domethënien e parimeve dhe nga ajo tërësi e të këqiave janë kthyer në apostuj të krijimtarisë sonë kombëtare që i japin rrjedhën  qëndresës, dhe ia zbulojnë rolin e vërtetë kërkesës për pranim të njohjes së vlerave dhe identitetit kombëtar. Të tillë krijues që u paraqitën në analet letrare qyshkur patën rolin e dyfisht: Sëpari ata bënë zgjimin e ndërgjegjes së fjetur të një shoqërie të nëpërkëmbur, sëdyti, i dolën zot idesë për ta realizuar në realitetin praktik.Edhepse u ndeshën me vargonjtë e robërisë, bile disa prej tyre u vranë , sërish në krijimin e klimës së unitetit veprues u paraqitën me një veçori të randësishme që në profilizimet e finales, mbetën bartës të përherëshëm të parimeve krijuese dhe të sfondit ideor. 
	Ky zbulim i kësaj të vërtete nuk synon ta rrisë as ta zvogëlojë shpirtin dhe mendjen krijuese të substancës sonë kombëtare, por, parasëgjithash duke forcuar pozicionet e një veçorie krijuese bën dallimin në frymimin e ndjenjës që ka pasur në përputhjen e modelit , linjës , idesë, 
            Figurës, mjetit , qëllimit dhe përmbajtjes së ndërtimit të asaj arkitekture krijuese ku përcaktohet  formati i parimeve kombëtare shikuar në nivelin e vlerave artistike.Gjithë kjo analogji, e krijuar sipas mendjes dhe shpirtit krijues, në Panteonin tonë kombëtar është një pamje gjeografike ku shtrihen ambiente të ndryshme, ndërsa ndërmjetësimi adekuat aktivizon mekanizmat që në planin e soditjes të reduktohen proceset degjeneruese krijuese...!

----------


## biligoa

KRIZANTEMAT E ZGJIMIT
Ferit RAMADANI


	KRIZANTEMAT E ZGJIMIT

	Nëse hapja e re e zhvillimit mund të definohet si kohë e kthesës, padyshim edhe krijimtaria , në hap me domosdoshmëritë e një përballje, shënon  vetëdien shoqërore për të . Koncepti i tillë  synon të dalë nga tradicionalizmi bile , për nga metoda më tepër ik nga kthetrat stereotipe të botëkuptimeve ideologjike, prandaj,  bëhet paralajmëruese e një ecjeje  apo e një fillimi të goditur nga absurdi rrënimtar, ku lindja dhe zhvillimi s’kanë pasur mundësi të përurohen , e, të shpeshtën për shpërblim , kanë fituar grushtin goditës,  aq më shpesh shprishjen e përçudnuar!
	Pikëpamjet për një botë reale krijimtaria e soc-realizmit i ka shprehur dhe i ka zhvilluar sipas diktatit nga lart. Me këtë vizion të sëndërtimit krjiues janë përndezur shumë “shehirë” që më vonë nga bejtet e tyre kanë pretenduar duke bërë përkushtimet letrare të quhen urraganët letrarë! Veçoria kryesore e këtyre “ bijëve të shekullit të ri ” të përkushtimeve për sfinksin ka përfëshirë një hapësirë dhe dimension shumë të gjërë , për një gjysmë shekulli. Është kjo një faturë dëshmie e kohës në bilancin tonë krijues se si dhe sa janë të fortë e të pa shembur në bindjen krijuese “kultet”  që s’i deshën ndryshimet, por u ngurtësuan në përngritjen e një shurdhësie përfundimtare, ku ndjenja vdiste pa mundur të bëjë klithmën e një ngadhnjimi apo të një kërkese për ngadhnjimin real. Kjo heshtje - përgjumje e krijimtarisë, për një gjysmë shekulli është përkundur në djepin e ideologjisë ku soc-realizmi është përkujdesur për kultivimin apo për ndrydhjen e atij zhvillimi letrar që mori hov . 
	Distanca kohore është shumë e domosdoshme për t’i mat pozicionet e krijimtarisë. Nëse pretendimi i një gjenerate ka synim të ngadhnjejë mbi gjithë tundullimat dhe të hapë skenën ku luan Drama e madhe jetësore, ku aktet e lumturisë dhe mirëqenies i ka mbuluar vreri dhe pasiguria, ku shqetësimi dhe plaga janë shprehja më e theksuar e sulmeve nga pushteti, ku zverdhjet dhe shterrjet janë bërë në mënyrën më të pamëshirëshme, dhe në horizontin krijues gjithmonë kanë lindur krizantemat e zgjimit, dhe pastaj janë shuar si meteorët për të përfunduar pa gjurmë në shtresën e heshtjes dhe harresës, del se brenda zhvillimit tonë ka pasur orientime e dezorientime të tilla që nuk kanë dalë kurrë në rrugën kryesore, por, janë praptuar në humnerën e skandalit paradoksal.
	Patjetër në përfundimin e këtij rrethxhirimi katandisës ku krijimtaria dirigjohej nga lart ka pasur edhe ngrirje e shkrirje , ka pasur ngritje e rënie , ka pasur ecje e ngecje në krijimin e “individualitetit” , ashtu siç janë krijuar edhe kabinetët e sulltanëve udhëheqës nëpër institucionet krijuese. Përderisa , fatkeqësish,  pendat e tilla jetojnë , bile, shumë më pak krijojnë për hirë të natyrës së peripetive të përballjeve, ata kanë mundur të zhvillohen si krijues sepse nga fillimi lëshuan xixat premtuese, e më vonë në “rrugën “ e zhvillimit u shterrën, u herrën dhe u terën! S’domend se kjo pozitë i ka vënë në binarët e dilemave krijuesit dhe ata asnjëherë nuk patën rast të krijojnë mirëqenien krijuese.
	Nëse shoqëria ndeshet me krizën politike , me stazën e depresioneve, ose me inflacionin dhe deflacionin në zhvillim, edhe krijimtaria në kornizat e zhvillimit të tillë kalon përmes këtyre fazave. Ajo e ka lindjen e saj dhe rritën. E ka zhvillimin dhe mplakjen.Gjithë kjo dukje e tillë  në thjerrzën e studimit të fenomenit krijues del edhe si madhështi, edhe si krim. Del edhe si pasuri edhe si varfëri. Del edhe e përuruar, por edhe e mallkuar. Prandaj në këtë ndërthurrje ku formatet 
            “për” dhe “kundër” shpalljeve krijuese si vlera “non grata” , rrijnë si strufullime të kultivimit të individualitetit krijues! 
	Orientimet e institucioneve krijuese për një lëngatë të gjatë tek ne janë filozofia e një strategjie dominuese. Ato gjithmon, në këtë mes kanë dashur bile, kanë bërë rrallimin, shterrjen, shkrirjen e vlerave. E me këtë, kanë shpallur një gjeneratë krijuese të motivuar nga ambiciet e interesit personal si konsideratë të vërtetë të favorit të vlerave, edhepse në përcaktim ajo gjneratë del skandaloze, kopjuese, dhe ndikuese nga letërsia e krijuesëve të huaj!
	Vështrimet studiuese të një distance të kaluar për krijimtarinë gjatë gjysmës së dytë të këtij shekulli të përfunduar flasin për një fenomen unikat ku ngritet plejada e një vlere të lartë letrare, por , njëkohësisht ngritet edhe degjenerimi krijues nga teferiçët e kohës që udhëhiqnin shumë redaksi. Ky soj tartabiqësh të shpallur “ambasadorë të krijimtarisë” kishin marrë bekimin për të mallkuar e për të sharë tërësinë e çështjes shqiptare, dhe e kultivonin vetëm si fenomen të ndarë për ta zhvilluar hibridizimin e saj me petkun ortodoksist soc- realist . Bilanci i atyre krijuesëve për tirazhin e botimeve është i madh dhe i bërë me një përkujdesje të veçantë. Ata , jo vetëm që i shfrytëzuan privilegjet , por, të shpeshtën janë graduar e shpërblyer nga shumë mekanizma e faktorë të politikës dhe administratës së asaj kohe.
	Nëse bëhet shpalimi i gjymtyrëve krijuese, ashtu siç ishin poziconet, strofullimet dhe dirigjimet, del sheshazi se në institucionet e krijimtarisë shqiptare, siç ishte Rilindja në Prishtinë, me të gjitha:  gazeta , revista dhe edicionin e botimit , pastaj Flaka e Vëllazërimit në Shkup me revistat dhe edicionin e botimit, krahas zhvillimit e kalimit nëpër kalvare e zgripe, janë manifestuar dy transhe krijuese:
	Në transhenë e parë dalin të gjithë ata që hapën brazdat e një qëllimi të mirë për krijimtarinë. Në transhenë e dytë kanë qëndruar të dirigjuarit nga kabinetët e dreqërive soc-komuniste. Këta kasapë të krijimtarisë, të pozicionuar vetëm për të përfituar nga pozitat edhe në krijimtarinë e tyre të verdhë, ashtu siç e kanë pasur shpirtin e zi, janë përpjekur të zhvillojnë temat e artit degjenerik. Në përgjithësi, krijimtaria e tyre ka arkitekturën e një sëndërtimi servil. Ajo mesazhin e ka të vëllazërim-bashkimit. Të vetëqeverisjes. Në brendinë e saj shqiptari frymon vetëm si njeri që di të përkushtohet ndaj pushtuesëve. Ai rend gjithkah për të fituar simpatinë e të tjerëve që janë të racës së privilegjuar, e për të fituar pak privilegje që do t’ia japin për të pasur edhe ai hije. Po! Hije të servilit dhe të njeriut pa un! Ashtu siç s’ e kanë pasur kurrë krijuesit e oborrit, dhe kanë bërë krijimtarinë e diktatit për ta fituar simpatinë për favor.
	Këta “ambasadorë të krijimtarisë” që prodhuan ligësi të shpeshtën janë sfiduar nga pendat e një botëkuptimi të kundërt. Por, meqë plejada e tillë nuk i kishte mundësitë për paraqitje të plotë, për arsye se në krye të institucioneve qëndroi policia letrare që i kishte lidhjet me komitetet e UDB-së, për të ndjekur sa më shumë krijues që deshën ta bëjnë atë për të cilën krijonin e shprehshin.
	Policia e tillë letrare me përfundimin e këtij shekulli, duket se përfundon mendimin e logjikës së tillë krijuese e vepruese. Bile, duke bërë teslim institucionet që i kishin uzurpuar dhe dirigjuar sipas ndjenjës dhe shpirtit kulim, do të pranojnë të udhëhiqen nga Krizantemat e zgjimit që në transhenë krijuese sjellin dimensionin e krijimtarisë që ka erën e gjakut dhe gjuhës së lirë e të pavarur...!

----------


## biligoa

UNIVERSI   I   “ ERËS SË RE !” 
*Ferit RAMADANI*


	Nëse shumëdimensionaliteti i vlerave përkufizohet në pikëshikimin e elementit të ri që pretendon të hyjë në sistemin e zhvillimit, miti mbi krijimin e këtij universi të “ Erës së re !” në këtë “Babiloni” të lëngatave kthehet në ngjashmërinë e përrallës që krijon shpresën e mbijetimit. Dhe, nga asgjëja, në mos më tepër kjo nismë me gjuhën e shkencës mund të shqyrtohet si Zanafillë  e sistemit të madh krijues në tërësinë sistemore! 
	T’i referohesh realitetit në këtë kohë të rënie - ngritjeve, apo të pranimit kundrejt mohimit të sovranitetit, të lindjes së pavarësisë përkundër përfundimt të federatave, të horizontit demokratik përballë centralizmit unitarist të klimës koloniste, nuk është variacion i njohjes së re të fenomeneve. Kjo prekshmëri e së kaluarës ka krijuar aq shumë energji për promemorie sa që mbetet gjatë në kujtesën e njerëzimit, ose në brezat e këtij shekulli, për atë se ka lënë vrragë, goditje, kërbaçë si dhuratë ngushëllimi!
	Rrënimi i kapitalit material për qëllime të modelit të zhvillimit soc- realist, ka krijuar një ndjenjë të përçudnuar tek brumi i një shtrese njerëzish të cilët pos shpirtit të gjallë dhe ftesës si pasardhës të Ademit , të mos kenë tjetër dallim. E me çka mund të dallohen shtresat shoqërore që duan Zanafillën e krijimit të tyre ta përkujtojnë si bazë prej nga u nisën dhe rrugën e zhvillimit  drejtë “Mollës së ndaluar” e shfrytëzojnë si kulm i të arritjeve? 	
	Realiteti i të kaluarës  ka dhënë një pasqyrë të një bilanci përplot nebuloza! Ai ka krijuar disponimin e ngrysur që hëpërhë të dalë i goditur nga konfliktësitë që ndodhin dhe shfaqen rreth nesh ashtu si shfaqet  jeta jonë në çdo stinë. Me veçoritë e gjallimit që ngjajnë herë-herë në ngricat polare, herë-herë si jugat pranverore. Ose: Herë - herë e kanë verdhësinë e vjeshtës e, herë - herë pjekurinë verore! Në këtë diametër të kësaj optike është zhvilluar  krijimtaria dhe politika. Zhvillimi dhe ngecja! Bile ca herë është ndeshur me të gjitha ! Vetëm për të mbijetuar ndaj përballjes me realitetin. Prandaj, karshi këtij rrënimi të ngritjes së idesë totalitare  është përballë si racionalitet i gjetjes së zgjidhjes optimale - ndërgjegjeja kombëtare ! Pranimi i identitetit të saj! Sovraniteti! Sepse është e arsyeshme që në sistemin shoqëror dhe shtetëror, të kultivohen këto vlera të mëdha shoqërore e që në zhvillim doemos kërkohen  të përdoren sipas kritereve të vlerësimit,  efikasitetit, suksesit dhe racionalitetit . 
	Koha e kësaj juge është e pranishme në këtë shkretëtirë polare ku mbretëroi akullnaja ideologjike me një dominim të thellë mesjetar dhe me ndjenjën mohuese ndaj pranimit të vlerës së identitetit dhe lirisë kombëtare. Ashtu si u kultivuan veprimet,  u krijua edhe atmosfera e konflikteve!  U shtua dhe u zhvillua skenari i çorbës së hashasë për t’u përfituar koha e tendosjes, e përgatitur sipas strategjisë në kabinetët e komitetxhinjve dhe matrapazëve udhëheqës , për ekzekutime të tronditjeve! Imagjinata e këtij miti rigjid përfëshiu përmasën e dimensionit  të gjërë! Natyra e kësaj vrazhdësie u kthye në formatin përçudnues  pa kuptim e  domethënie nga vazhdimësia e tillë! Ndërsa, ardhmëria kërkon modele të kohës! Moda e tolerancës dhe mirëkuptimit në mendjen e njeriut kërkon t’i ndryshojë velat e një vrazhdësie dhe të lundrojë lirisht binarëve të mirësisë. Ajo në vend të ndrydhjeve përpiqet të hapë dritaren e një bote ku gjërësia e pamjeve nuk i ndesh kufizimet. Hija e ndjekjes nuk i turret frymëzimit! Gëzimin nuk e mbijeton as nuk e mund ligësia!
	Kjo idilë që kaplon kohën e sëmbarës ka nis dhe manifestohet në realitetin tonë , ku pranë e pranë qëndron e kaluara e afërt e atyre që kishin pikëpamjet për një jetë unitariste. Ishte ajo 
           Bota e atyre që përpiqeshin për një zhvillim stereotipik . Për një majorizim ortodoksist vulgar! Atëherë, ç’rëndësi ka përkujtimi i të djeshmes së afërt me të sotmen e ngrysur kur forcat kanibale të sërbosllavëve përditë mbjellin vdekjen në Kosovë? Ose, si të heshten forcat e ringritjes së idesë për pavarësi dhe kthehen në legjenda qëndrese për Kosovën?!.
	Ata që në dioptrinë e pamjeve kanë tablonë e këtij realiteti, parasëgjithash në përbërjen e këtij mishmashi paradoksal kanë edhe konkurrencën e evoluimit se: Nuk janë zgjidhje as konfliktet, as urrejtja, as lufta, as vdekja! Për njeriun është e domosdoshme jeta, zhvillimi, mirësia dhe dashuria! Prandaj, për të krijuar mekanizmin e asgjësë është shumë më lehtë se sa të krijohet diçka! Kjo logjikë ka mbisunduar mendjet e njerëzve, dhe ata janë kthyer  ta presin ardhmërinë jo me shkatërrime por me ngritjen e mirëqenies. Çdo nismë tjetër e ka kuptimin por jo edhe arsyen! E përse varianta e kësaj logjike synon ta mbajë gjithë atë atmosferë ngurtësimi ku do të bëhej zhvillimi sipas “ditëve” të një interpretimi të njëanshëm?
	Shumëdimensionaliteti i të menduarit , i të vepruarit , por edhe i krijimtarisë ka mundësuar analizat e prejardhjes së llojeve - racave! Fillimisht, prejardhja e llojeve - racave krijuese, udhëheqëse e administrative i ka profilet e një madhështie.Një origji përbiruesish  gjithmonë e gjithkah kanë ditur ta manifestojnë forcën e përbirimeve , edhepse të fundit janë “nisur”, e të parët kanë mbërri deri aty ku kanë pasur qëllim për të vepruar kundër idesë! Si përherë ! Të parët në çdo pushtet të perandorive! Të parët ...!
	Në vazhdimësinë e rrugës së zhvillimit të këtij realiteti për atë që kanë shprehi servilësh janë jo adekuatë. Për hirë të sjelljeve që bëjnë dhe hapave që munden  duken lokomotiva të vjetruara që nuk ecin dot! Prandaj, shoqëria përndizet dhe shushurit për humbjet. Pikërisht kjo ndodh sa herë synon ngritja e një realiteti të ri, i cili,  mundëson horizontin e një klime tjetër! Si mundet atëherë ky model i zhvillimit?! E, përse mohimet u bënë nga aparati i pushtetarëve të djeshëm?!
	Zhvillimi shoqëror sipas teorive dhe praktikës ku prin ideologjia shkencore dhe kombëtare gjithmonë ndeshet me zhvillimin e diktatit politik të instaluar në institucionet shtetërore. Në këtë realitet të deridjeshëm ndjenja e mohimit kultivohej nëpër të gjitha shtresat shoqërore duke filluar nga instancat më të larta shtetërore e deri në bazë! U kultivuan kriteret përçudnuese! Iu dha përparësi në zhvillim vetëm një shtrese. Asaj që kishte në dorë aparatin shtetëror, udhëheqjen administrative, rregullimin e tarifave tatimore, ligjin dhe dajakun! Nëpër këtë frekuentim idiotik e bizar rritej e zhvillohej një shtresë tjetër e ndërgjegjësuar për kërkesën e barabarësisë në zhvillim . Është kërkesë e arsyeshme dhe motiv i përhershëm i çdo shtrese njerëzore që në universin e qenieve të gjalla do barabarësi. Prandaj, vlera e barabarësisë, nuk është  tendencë e degjenerimit. Ajo mundëson dozën prej nga mundet të rregullohet dhe të respektohet aftësia që e shpie botën përpara.
	Evoluimi i këtillë ka bërë zbulimin e imazhit për rrëfimin magjik ku mund të bashkëveprojnë edhe ata që nga aparatet e hipokrizisë shtypëse të perandorive ishin të konfrontuar, dhe sot në zhvillim duhet  ta demitizojnë mitin e unitarizmit për binarët e racionalizimit! Atëherë përse egzistencës së shqetësimit i lejohet dalja në rrugën e paragjykimeve? Cilët zëra të  krrokamës e mbjellin atë vrer se kanë nis e bëhen degjenerime në zhvillim? Shqyrtimi i kësaj filozofie ndjellakeqe është kaptinë e veçantë e çështjeve, pozicioni i së cilës ka relacionin e ngulfatjes nga elementi i vjetër  kutërbues e reaksionar në zhvillim, kundrejt  elementit të ri  përparimtar! E si të mos duket ashtu?
	Të jeshë i barabartë në dimensionin e njeriut me njeriun, grupit me grupin, regjionit me regjonin, del pretendimi i mbinjerëzores. Kjo hapësirë multikulturore e multi konfesionale është rritur nën rrezet e një dielli që ka flakruar nga lindja e deri në perëndim. Megjithatë ngrysjet dhe lindjet e sërishme i ka pasur të ndryshme! Nëpër gjithë atë zezonë janë krijuar dallgëzimet e erërave! Tufanet që kanë pasur instinkt të krijimit të krimit! Por,  krimit ballkanik i ka dalur boja në këto hapësira. Sado që prodhimi i tillë i elektriciteteve për ultrarregullime e për makroçrregullime ka dalë i përkujdesur nga strategjitë, sërish më të fortë janë ata që edhe pa pushtet punojnë si milingonat në dobi të racionalitetit dhe mbijetimit. Oktapodëve të së keqes, apo termitëve të kondicioneve të atmosferave çrregulluese, edhepse  u mundësohej dominimi nga pushteti ata sërish shtegëtojnë drejt thyqafjes. Sepse rruga e thyqafjes i ndjek deri në pakufi ashtu siç është e pakufishme edhe rruga e mrekullisë për mirëqenie. Nëpër këto binarë të kësaj nisme është mirë të përqëndrohet vëmendja edhe tek ngritja e gjërave të vogla por, që e kanë madhështinë. Sepse ato shumë lehtë bijnë ndesh me kokat e matufosura të autoqefalëve unitaristë , ose,  me shpirtërat që s’ preken për atë se nuk e ndjejnë të mirën.
	Është e lehtë t’i thurrish rrjetat që shërbejnë për reaksione dhe degjenerime shtypëse! Megjithatë është kënaqësi t’i prishish ato për të ngritur linjat ku edhe buzëqeshja ka domethënie, ku prekja e një dore ka efekt, ku kënga e lirë është rritë. 
	Mospajtimi me këtë model zhvillimi është ngjarje reale që ilustrohet nga Koka  e qendrës së universit Krijim! Sigurisht se kozmosi i saj ka përvojë për të ecur rreth një terreni ku në orbitën e rrotullimit për zhvillim është kalitur ndjenja e mohimit! Por zhvillimi i shkencës, ka bërë të mundur zbulimin e shumë objekteve që sjellin kundërthëniet e fakteve dhe kërkojnë pranimin e realiteteve. Në këtë pikëpamje të këtij universi përbrenda kampit ndërluftues të kundërthënieve “ era e re” e botëkuptimeve në zhvillim ka rritur shpresën për bashkëveprim dhe për unitet. Ajo e ka flakur përgjithmonë idenë e pozicionit të vendosur mbi dilemën e barabarësisë për të kultivuar shmangien e thasëve të zbrazur që s’rrijnë drejtë. Shmangien e tabletave të vjetra nga trupi i ri i zhvillimit  me një univers të “erës së re”në botëkuptime të krijimtarisë!

----------


## biligoa

Naim FRASHËRI - OZONI YNË KRIJUES
*Ferit RAMADANI*


	Është dukuri e rrallë të mbesë aq i pranishëm një krijues ashtu siç ishte, është e të jetë i ndërlidhur si Naim Frashëri me sistemin e dijes, me nivelin aktual dhe artistik të veprës së tij letrare! Qyshkur u ndal sërrahuri zemra , e , mendja e tij së krijuari! Një shekull ndarjeje ! Por ai, po aq më shumë e më me forcë troket nëpër damarët dhe mendjen shqiptare!Me një fjalë, po ai Naim, edhe pas një shekulli është aq i pranishëm me substancën e tij krijuese saqë del dhe artikulohet si ozon i domosdoshëm në rrafshin mbarëkombëtarë për të na fal energjinë në aspektin e jetësimit, e për të na ngritur në nivelin intelektual qoftë si krijuesë të domethënieve filozofike, e qoftë si qytetarë të një realiteti praktik civiliues!
	Nëse pas vdekjes së krijuesëve gjithmonë ka filluar të bijë harresa, ashtu siç kanë rënë edhe në të gjallë të tyre shumë trajta të tragjedive, për ta përjetuar ata zverdhjen dhe asgjësimin, e, Naim Frashëri edhepse që nga lindja e deri në vdekje të tij ec e përballet me to , tek ai, ka ndodhur e kundërta! Pas vdekjes, përpara një shekulli, fillon rilindja, rijetësimi, përjetësia e tij! Edhepse pa të, shpejt ndjehet mungesa e grahmat e vdekjes së tij janë një jehonë zezone që me trishtim e përjetojnë bashkëkohanikët, veçmas poetët si Çajupi dhe Asdreni , me veprën e tij letrare ai bëhet bashkëkomunikues dhe i përhershëm! Prandaj, të goditur nga ajo ndarje e ftohtë, ata e ndjejnë vetveten me një disponim të ngrysur që edhe në shkrimet poetike e shfaqin si një humbje kombëtare që i ka kthyer njerëzit , fushat, malet, detërat , qiellin , në mjerim! Kështu do të shkruaj Çajupi në vargjet e tij me rastin e vdekjes së Naimit:

*“Vdiq Naimi, vdiq Naimi
	moj e mjera Shqipëri ...!
	Mendjelarti, zemërtrimi,
	vjershëtori si ai...

	Vdiq Naimi, po ç’të gjeti,
	o moj Shqipëri e mjerë!
	Vdiq Naimi,po kush mbeti?
	Si Naimi s’ka të tjerë.*

	Gjithë kjo dozë pikëllimi në përmasat e Atdheut të robëruar u shfaq pas vdekjes së Naimit!Se siç e thekson edhe Çajupi: Kush do t’ia përkushtonte këngët Atdheut? Kush do t’i dilte zot? Kush do ta deshte aq shumë? Kush do të tretej si qiri...?
	Edhe shumë dilema e pyetje lindën nga ajo ndarje e ftohtë! Atdheut do t’i mungonte poeti, që ia ngriti lavdinë! Ai i cili e quajti tokë të perëndive  e  ku “ shkruhenë në kartë / fjalët e gjuhës së zjarrtë? Kjo ngritje  e lëvdatë për shqiptarët bëhet nga malli e dashuria që ndjen Naimi për ata dhe për  Atdheun atje larg në mërgim ku u shpërngul të jetojë me trup por, me mendje e shpirt në çdo kohë qëndroi atje! Se:

*Shqipëri ti më jep nderë , më ep emërin shqipëtar,
	 zemrënë ti ma gatove plot me dëshirë dhe me zjarr!*

	 Fal fuqisë së shprehjes artistike të Naimit dhe përkushtimit të tij shpirtrorë , edhe sot po ai virtyt etik e kombëtarë e kthen atë në një profil specifik të kolosit krijues që i ngjan një gurre të përherëshme prej nga buron balsami i dijes dhe i shijes që e rrit , e shëndosh dhe e çliron gjithë 
           trungun Arbëror! Sdomend, kjo korrespondencë e pashkëputur mes tij dhe pasardhësve në relacion të ndërlidhjeve ka bërë të mundur përballjet për mbijetim , pasi fuqia e shprehjes së tij çdoherë ka pasur mundësi për ta rrezatuar realitetin për atdhedashurinë!
	- Në agime të reja ajo ka sfiduar shkëndijat e idesë, dhe
	- Në muzgjet tiranike ka përmbushur skamjen dhe mjerimin me shpresa mbijetimi!
	Prandaj Naim Frashëri nëpër dekadat e këtij shekulli më shumë është ngazëllyes, njeri krijues që e argumenton unitetin për pavarësi të Atdheut, e mbi të gjitha për ardhmërinë e tij bën profetësi se:

*Për Shqipërinë
	Ditët e mira paskëtaj vinë,
	shkoi errësira!
	Lum kush të rrojë, ta shohë zonjë...*!

	Naim Frashëri, ky kolos i Rilindjes Kombëtare, pas një shekulli vdekjeje është reflektuar me natyrën e tij krijuese përherë i gjallë! Prezenca e tij ka qenë në të gjitha zhvillimet e jetës!Edhe aty ku bëhej shkolla! Edhe aty ku derdhej djersa e punës! Edhe aty ku bëhej lufta e pavarësisë!Edhe aty ku bëhej mërgimi! Bile, ai ka qenë , është, e , do të jetë prezent edhe aty ku është robëria! Dhe , me sfidimin e tij profetik do të përballet për të mbërri deri tek agimi i lirisë!Gjithmonë me një bazë të fortë! Ashtu siç ka ditur ta gatuaj idenë edhe kur ishte i gjallë! Ashtu siç e gatoi edhe pas një shekulli vdekjeje! Ashtu siç do ta gatuaj në ardhmëri!  Se ai:
	-Ua ka falur freskinë gjithë trajtave të vjetruara të Atdheut,
	-Ua ka falur mobilizimin gjithë forcave të lirisë,
	-Ua ka falur bukurinë gjithë bëmave shqiptare! Që nga “Bagëti e bujqësi” ..., deri tek Historia e Skenderbeut! Ai gjithmonë ka mundur të krijojë kulme filozofike - artistike, që kanë ditur të përballen me gjithë stinët zullumqare që i vërsulen zhvillimit njerëzor! Ai ka ditur të përballet me të gjithë barbarët e perandorive që duan ta bëjnë robërinë në sistemet e jetës! Edhe atëherë kur ai ishte jashtë atdheut : “Në mes tuaj kam qëndruar

*E jam duke  përvëluar
		që t’u ap pakëzë dritë
		natënë t’ua bënj ditë.
		Do të tretem të kullohem,
		të digjem , të përvëlohem,
		që t’u ndrinj mir’ e të shihni,
		njëri - jatërin të njihni!*

	Qenësia e mendjes së tij i ka vërshuar gjithë fenomenet që dalin  dhe bëjnë një analizë, në fakt bëjnë një zgjim të ndërgjegjes kombëtare e cila duhet të niset drejtë rrugës së bashkimit për ta fituar lirinë! Ende nuk ka formula për ta përkufizuar vlerën e domethënies dhe Porosisë së Madhe të Naimit që ai e ka përmbledhur  si frekuencë përkushtimi për Atdheun! Prandaj, për Naimin sa është folur e shkruar gjatë këtij shekulli është pak! Studiuesët e tij nga shumë kënde e kanë vlerësuar sfondin e tij të pakufishëm ideor! Natyrisht, edhe sa ka mbetur pa bërë sipas asaj që ai e ka shprehur, ajo,është edhe porosi që e detyron universin mendor e veprues të kombit tonë! Sepse mësimet naimiane të shpiejnë ta ndjeshë edhe atë që nuk e ndjen! Të shohish edhe atë që s’e ke parë! Të pranosh atë që duhet pranuar! Faktikisht ai të fal edhe guximin edhe trimërinë!
	Misioni i tij e koncepton shumë drejtë përparimin! Ai në modelin e zhvillimit gjithmonë e ka projektuar tërësinë shqiptare dhe asaj me epitete, simbole, metafora dhe me figura i këndon:
	As hidhe gardhë
dhe shpejto pakë,

*o dit’ e bardhë ,
	dhe jakë, jakë,
	se të pres,
	nuk vdes!

	Jak’, o dit’ e uruar,
	që lind nga perëndon!*

	Nëse këtij artikulimi etik e të bazuar në filozofinë racionale ia bëjmë matjet e përmasës në aspektin e jetësimit, do të kuptojmë profetsinë e këtij shenjtori, se ai ishte në rrjedhat e një saktësimi të përhershëm për orientimin Evropian.Në kohën kur perandoria anadollake kishte mbuluar gjithë dritën e zhvillimit shqiptarë, gjegjësisht prej saj lëngonte Ballkani, ai  e kishte të çartë se orientimet nga lindja ose nga drejtime të tjera nuk  ishin ato që shpienin tek liria! Vetëm  orientimi perëndimor ishte ai! Aty do të kenë mundësi për t’u integruar gjithë popujt dhe lirisht do të mund ta flasin e shkruajnë gjuhë e tyre! Do të mund ta zhvillojnë identitetin e tyre me një nivel të lartë të zhvillimit e të mirëqenies! Po kështu edhe shqiptarët do të shkojnë përpara dhe lirisht do të mund ta përdorin gjuhën që:

*Pa shihni ç’gjuhë e mirë!
	Sa shije ka e hije,
	ç’e bukur edhe’e dlirë,
	si gjuhë perëndie!*

	Është sa nxitëse po aq edhe kundërvënëse ndaj gjithë atyre që shqiptarët dhe shqipen deshën t’i zhbëjnë nga faqja e dheut. Po e kësaj domethënie është gjithë vepra naimiane që tingëllon fort për t’iu kundërvënë modernizmit të kohës që synon ta mbajë shqiptarin dhe gjuhën e tij me statusin e përkufizuar pa dashur t’ua pranojnë se ky popull ka vlera legjendare  dhe për të edhe Homeri i madh është shprehur me admirim ! E Naimi do të shkruaj se:

*Bota që kur është zënë,
	Shqipëria gjall’ ka qenë!
	Pellazgj u thoshin më parë,
	më së fundi shqipëtarë.*

	Kjo formësi e këtij niveli të zhvilluar, e ka detyruar Naimin të bëhet kundërshtar këmbëngulës kundër Turqisë, dhe i motivuar nga këto dëshmi ai bën hapin nxitës me shkrime drejtë rrugës së çlirimit! Me këtë synim ai edhe në kohën e vet, por edhe brezave ua fal guximin që ta bëjnë kërkesën legjitime e natyrore të hises që e kishin por ua grabitën  të huajt që shumë vonë ia behën si bisharë!
	Ky zbulim poetik i Naimit që mbetet i përhershëm na e mundëson rrjedhën e qëndresës në analet jetësore. Si i tillë edhe ai edhe niveli i lartë artistik i veprës së tij letrare vijnë e mbesin si urti me shumë elokuencë! Prandaj Naimi sa është i drejtë në shprehje po aq është i vërtetë në fakte! Gjithë kjo ia ka mundësuar atij daljen e përhershme si kult profetik dhe atë:
	Se ai edhe në të gjallë të tij, edhe sot pas një shekulli vdekjeje është zgjimi i ndërgjegjes sonë, dhe,
	Se ai edhe në të gjallë të tij, edhe sot pas një shekulli vdekjeje ( përjetësie), i del zot idesë  dhe synon që ajo të zgjidhet si çështje!
	Gjithë kjo pamje e profilizuar në sfondin artistik të Naimit, përmes modelit. linjës, idesë, figurës, stilit, ka edhe mjetin dhe qëllimin. Gjithë vepra e tij ka fituar një përmbajtje në arkitekturën e ngritjes artistike, dhe ka mbetur kryevepra letrare.Ndërsa Naimi në përmasat e 
gjeografisë shqiptare, bile deri në skutat më të thella të shtrirjeve të ambienteve shqiptare është një kolos i cili i shërben kauzës kombëtare si ozoni organeve të frymëmarrjes!
	Shpalimin e rikujtesës në këtë përvjetor shekullor të vdekjes së Naimit, gjegjësisht shpalimin e domethënieve filozofike të veprës së tij letrare na duhet edhe njëherë ta manifestojmë për ta kuptuar sa më drejtë transhenë e tij qëllimmirë :Vetëm dritë e diturisë përpara do të na shpjerë....!

----------


## biligoa

NAIM FRASHËRI - MONUMENTI I VIRTYTIT DHE VETËFLIJIMIT KOMBËTAR !
*Ferit RAMADANI*

Të shkruash për Naim Frashërin pas një shekulli vdekjeje, nuk është as shpërthim vrulli që del nga kujtesa, as përfundim i asaj të keqeje që e ka pllakosur kombin duke u ndarë nga poeti, patrioti, humanisti,  vetëm  fizikisht! 
	Naim Frashëri është bërë  qysh në të gjallë të tij lidhja e përherëshme dhe ka kaluar në pavdekësi për aspektin parimor që e shprehu në krijimin e një niveli letrar artistik, poaq edhe në aktivitetin e zgjidhjes së çështjes shqiptare! Pikërisht për këtë, ai në çdo distancë kohore, edhe në këtë 100 vjetor vdekjeje, është po aq i afërt me ne, dhe vepron në linjën e parë të aktivitetit! Ai është po aq premtues për ditët e ardhmërisë! Është sfiduesi më i saktë që përballet me realitetin që nganjëherë del i rëndë në dëshpërime e në të këqia! Megjithatë, saherë bie zezona mbi Atdheun dhe shqiptarët, gjegjësisht ata i gërryen ligësia dhe përçarja, Naim Frashëri është monumenti i një ngritjeje i cili në shumë aspekte të ndez me dashurinë dhe me parimet e të mirës  për ta na rimbledhur bashkimi e për ta rimbajtur në zemër Shqipërinë!
	Nga shprehjet poetike të Naimit , shqiptarët e kanë bërë rikthimin e gjendjes shpirtërore! Vargjet e tij, ua kanë  shtuar emocionet, dhe ata kanë mbledhur edhe forcën edhe mendjen të veprojnë për interesat e Atdheut! Sepse atij kurrë nuk i ka munguar gatishmëria që t’i përgjigjet dilemës e cila është shtrirë në aspektin propagandistik për ta zhbërë e për ta rrudhur Atdheun e shqiptarëve që ishte Kalaja e enciklopedive për veprimet mbijetuese! Përpara rreziqeve dhe kanosjeve të shpartallimit të Shqipërisë nga interesat e  fuqive robëruese, ai  doli gjithmonë me një veprim unikat : Për bashkimin dhe pavarësinë! Gjithmonë duke e pasur në kujtesë Heroin Kombëtar të shqiptrëve, Skenderbeun, ai doli me dëshmi - nxitjet, se shqiptarët gjithkah në univers janë të tillë!

*“Lum ti, moj Shqipëri!” thashë
	armët e tij kur i pashë
	në Belvedere, në Vjenë, -
	sikur pashë Skenderbenë”.* 

	Është manifesti i mobilizimit që del e ngrit poemën “Parajsa”, që Naimi ua vë përballë shqiptarëve për qëllime taktike, se vetëm  prej të tillëve mund të mbrohet atdheu dhe kombi, ashtu siç u mbrojtë nga Heroi ynë kombëtar! Me këtë dendësi qëndrese, të cilën e ka trashëguar nëpër shekuj shqiptari, ka mundur të mbrohet Atdheu nga egërsia pushtuese për të mbetur bota e qytetëruar e cila edhe për karakterin e të drejtës, të urtisë dhe të vërtetës mbeti Iliri! I prekur thellë në sedër për realitetin praktik dhe pasojat e atdheut të robëruar dhe, shqiptarëve të syrgjynosur, Naimi, bashkë më Abdylin dhe Samiun, dhe me shumë Rilindës të Lidhjes shqiptare, pareshur veproi për ta krijuar Platformën e Zgjimit për Çlirimin Kombëtar!
	Nëpër dallgët e përmbytjeve robëruese përmbyllej kaptina e Atdheut , përmbyllej syrgjynosja e shqiptarëve për ta larguar nga zemra e nga shpirti edhe gjakun, edhe shqipen edhe Shqipërinë! Që nga Porta e Lartë e Stambollit e deri tek Tanzimati! Që nga Kuvendi i Berlinit e në Paqën e Versajës, apo, në Shën Stefan, gjendja e Shqipërisë shkonte drejt katandisë! Parafyturimi i rrëmujës dhe rrëmetit, Naimin e prekën në ndjenjat e frymëzimit për t’i shkruar krijimet për dhembjen, mallin dhe dashurinë e Atdheut:

*“Mendje merr fushat e malet!Jashtë, jashtë nga qyteti!
	Nga brenga, nga thashethemet, nga rrëmuja, nga rrëmeti!”*

	Nëpër kohën e kësaj errësire, nëpër gjithë këtë tirani osmane shkuar bizantinëve, Naimi nuk u mposht nga dëshprimi. Ai u ringrit në një kolos që do të derdhë gurrën letrare për të krijuar kryeveprën, poemën Bagëti e Bujqësi, e cila me nivelin e saj artistik, me përmbajtjen dhe tërësinë, simbolin dhe metaforën, hapi horizontin ku hynin dhe gjenin frymëzime për t’u mobilizuar  me ndjenjën atdhetare gjithë shqiptarët. Ky patos i brumosur i forcës shprehëse për shqiptarët u bë kushtrimi më i fuqishëm që i nxiti nga Stambolli e deri në Bukuresht ta kërkojnë lirinë! Hovet krijuese të mishëruara me hovet e përhershme shpirtërore të Naimit që i pati në parim e në platformën vepruese të tematikës patriotike, e bënë atë Pris Shpirtëror të shqiptarëve, të cilët e çmuan dhe e admiruan si kombin dhe Atdheun! Sepse, ai ua shpaloi të vërtetat për të cilat duhej këmbëngulur me guxim, ashtu siç ishte edhe poema “Shipëria”  se:

*“Bota , që kur është zënë,
	Shqipëria gjall’ ka qenë!
	Pellazg ‘ u thoshin më parë,
	më së fundi shqiptarë...
	Mos durofsh, i madhi zot,
	të jetë në zgjedhë sot!* 

	Poema “Shqipëria” është sa entuziazmuese, poaq edhe dokumentuese, për shqiptarët!Ajo është e një qenësie faktike e cila, që nga krijimi ka përjetuar goditjet e perandorive të ndryshme, të cilat, ende e godasin dhe padrejtësisht vazhdojnë t’ia mohojnë edhe gjenezën , edhe gjakun, edhe gjuhën, ashtu siç u përpoqën t’ia ndryshojnë gjeografinë, që pastaj, në hapësirën e saj të kultivohej çdo farë e fe në damin e shqiptarëve!
	Naim Frashëri , del si monument për t’ua zbardh të vërtetën shqiptarëve që të mbesin gjithmonë krenar dhe të ndjejnë dashuri për atdheun! Del edhe si parandalues këmbëngulës kundër gjithë atyre që i kanë pretendimet robëruese ndaj kombit! Mbase, i bindur edhe në fuqinë e “I madhi zot”, se nuk do t’i duronte padrejtësitë e tilla të mbetjes së Shqipërisë nën zgjedhë! Është sa e domosdoshme po aq e nevojshme të theksohet në kohën tonë, se Naim Frashëri edhe sot e paskëtaj është Mësuesi ynë i madh i cili na ndërlidh me temat që u ka rënë misteri, megjithatë ai i bën të dashura, dhe brezat që vijnë i detyron të ndjehen krenarë! Sepse:
*
	Pa shihni ç’ gjuhë e mirë!
	Sa shije ka e hije,
	ç’e bukur edhe e dlirë,
	si gjuhë perëndie!*

	Në realitet, kush nuk do t’i përkasë cilësisë së tillë?! Kush nuk do të përpiqej ta flasë atë pos djajve të cilët me çdokusht u përpoçën ta fshijnë nga autoktonia e saj me aneks administratat barbare! Megjithatë, meç ishte e cilësuar si e tillë nga Naim Frashëri - monumenti i virtytit dhe vetëflijimit kombëtar, ajo përkundër gjithë tendencave të perandorëve, bashkë me shqiptarët në çdo skaj të botës përjeton një zhvillim karakteristik! Në këtë proces të zhvillimit është edhe Lëvizja për liri kombëtare! Ajo i ka marrë nuancat e një përbetimi të përhershëm të shqiptarëve të cilët që nga lindja e deri në vdekje e mbajnë si amanet dhe gjatë gjithë jetës së tyre përpiqen ta sëndërtojnë:

*“ Shqipëri ti më jep nderë, më ep emërin shqipëtar,
	zemrënë ti ma gatove plot me dëshirë dhe me zjarr”.* 

	Gjithë kjo jehonë e ndërgjegjes sonë kombëtare nuk është vënë kurrë në binarët e mohimit të vlerave të të tjerëve! Për ato, Naimi gjithmonë ka pasur respekt dhe ka ofruar bashkëpunim! Ai në kuptimin e këtij krijimi ka ringritur shpjegimin i cili hyn në misionin e ndriçimit për rreshtimin e drejtë dhe përcaktimin e plotë të Atdheut, kombit dhe gjuhës së tij, pa të cilat as që do të bëhej trashëgimia, as kultura, as trimëria! Me një fjalë, historia do ta ndjenjte mungesën për ta shkruar efektin e të ngjarave që mbeten epope të papërsëritura! Ashtu siç mbeten unikate edhe krijimet artistike të Naim Frashërit për vetëflijimin e tij për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët:

*Do të tretem , të kullohem,
	të digjem , të përvëlohem,
	që t’u ndinj mir’ e të shihni,
	njëri - jatërin të njihni.*

----------


## biligoa

*Ferit Ramadani u lind më 06 qershor 1956 në fshatin që populli e quan Llag, ndërsa administrata Trapçin Doll të Kërçovës.
Më 1982 u diplomua në Fakulteti Ekonomik të Prishtinës ku vijoi edhe studimet pasuniversitare  në degën "Politika e zhvillimit ekonomik ".
Është udhëheqës i sektorit ekonomik dhe juridik në Postën e Kërçovës.
Me krijimtari merret që nga viti 1974, dhe ka publikuar poezi, tregime, ese dhe kritika letrare në periodikun e kohës me emër dhe me pseudonime.

Veprat e publikuara :
Për sa legjenda flet historia , poezi, botuar nga "Pjetër Bogdani", Biel të Zvicrës, qershor 1992,
Nesër mund ta kuptoni heshtjen , poezi, botuar nga Flaka, Shkup, 2001
Pirgu i dhembjes , roman 1996,
Pirgu i dhembjes II, roman 1997*

----------


## biligoa

> *Ferit Ramadani u lind më 06 qershor 1956 në fshatin që populli e quan Llag, ndërsa administrata Trapçin Doll të Kërçovës.
> Më 1982 u diplomua në Fakulteti Ekonomik të Prishtinës ku vijoi edhe studimet pasuniversitare  në degën "Politika e zhvillimit ekonomik ".
> Është udhëheqës i sektorit ekonomik dhe juridik në Postën e Kërçovës.
> Me krijimtari merret që nga viti 1974, dhe ka publikuar poezi, tregime, ese dhe kritika letrare në periodikun e kohës me emër dhe me pseudonime.
> 
> Veprat e publikuara :
> Për sa legjenda flet historia , poezi, botuar nga "Pjetër Bogdani", Biel të Zvicrës, qershor 1992,
> Nesër mund ta kuptoni heshtjen , poezi, botuar nga Flaka, Shkup, 2001
> Pirgu i dhembjes , roman 1996,
> Pirgu i dhembjes II, roman 1997*


...........

----------


## biligoa

MBRETI PADISHAH TURFULLIN N ' TURQI!



Nga Ferit RAMADANI



Mbreti padishah

turfullin n' Turqi:

- Në Vlorë Arnautët,

shpallën Pavarësi!



Ai stërnipi i Gjergjit

i Skenderbeut të parë,

që në Krujë shporri

mbretër, pashallarë!



Sërish në Vlorë

po shfaq prapësi,

Gjergj ' i dytë Qemali,

po ajo Shqipëri !



Po ! Ajo Shqipëri

i dyti nëntor !

Turret Anadolli

ta shtypë në Vlorë !



Mirëpo thyhet keq

e ngjitet në tel,

përpara shqiponjës -

shqiptarëve rrebelë !



Hënë e ngrënë e turkut

Sërbosllavi kryq,

ngriten përbindshat :

-Shqipes i bëjnë gjyq !



Ta shporrin nga trojet

ku ishte Iliria,

sfinja nga karpatet,

karadomuz Azia !



Në Stamboll të Turqisë

mbreti padishah,

oshëtin nga inati

por, Shqipëri më s'ka !



Në Beligrad të Sërbit

Pashiqi shejtan

nis orditë gjaksore

për në Durrës, Tiranë...!



Përjetojnë skëterrën

në Ankarë gratë,

harbohen shkinat sërbe

kopila të kenë dhuratë !



T'i drejtojnë në shtigje:

Kosova - Sërbosllavi !

Është model i Vukëve

i Çubrillëve të zi !



Lëshohen Pollogut

thik Pellagonisë,

Kara Maçula Makësh,

Grekomanë - Çamërisë !



Të gjithë për krrokama

nga Shqipja pijnë gjak

për vezë gjarpërinjsh

kërkojnë konak !



Ngritet e Pavarur

Zonja Shqipëri !

Ec shekujve përpara

Nëntorëve të ri !



Është jehonë ndër shtigje

kushtrim për liri,

plas shtriga osmane

cof kurva sërbi ...!
__________________

----------


## biligoa

TRIBUNIT TË LIRISË !

*( I kushtohet plakut Ramazan Bajrami
– Komandant Askeri )*

*
Edhe në vargje
sërish  dukesh pak
	se Ti -
u bëre legjendë shekullore,
	më kujtohen takimet
që u fale guxim e gjak
	si ta fitonim lirinë
në tokën Arbërore!

	Me sopatë në dorë
U bëre roje nate
	ta mbrosh Shkabën 
të valonte në Komunë !
	Eh! Ç’ kushtrim na thirri 
në atë përmasë të Vatanit
	ku armiqtë sllavë 
ushtruan tirani e dhunë!

	E di se shpirti të shkrumosej
nga robëria
	dhe lot të pikonin
kur ta nëpërkëmbën idenë,
	ishin të paguarit ata 
që kaurroshkinia
	ua vari kryqin  
ta prishin Atdhenë!

Atdheun e të parëve, 
të shtrenjtën Iliri
	Shqipërinë Etnike
që e lanë me gjak,
	ndaj, Ti tribuni i Kërçovës
- i pamposhturi Askerë
	i dole përballë 
që të marrish hak!

	Për bijtë që ia vranë, 
për tokën e shkrumuar,
	për gjuhën që ia ndrydhën , 
për gjakun që ia shanë,
	u bëre Gjergj Elez Ali 
që ngritet i plaguar
	për t’ia mbrojtur nderin 
Nënës që e vranë!

	Po! Nënën Shqipëri 
- të shndërruar cung,
	në Londër e Berlin, 
në Moskë e Beograd,
	Ia prenë gjymtyrët 
t’ia hibridizojnë pamjen
	të mbesë e gjunjëzuar 
nga shpirti lugat!

Të mbesë tokë pa bijë, 
pa gjuhë , pa kulturë
	me njerëz të nënshtruar 
dhe pushtues të zi,
	që i pollën shkinat 
dhe u rritën gjumhurë, 
	ta kthejnë Shkupin - Skopje 
për makosllavi!

	Ç’ëndërra të frigëshme, 
këto shtegëtime kohe
	që na gërryen në gjoks, 
na dogjën në damar,
	por kurrë si ligësuan 
tribunët e lirisë
	që edhe n’pleqëri 
dijnë t’bëhen ushtarë!

	E , ç’është pleqëria 
përpara idealit
	që xhakuli Xan 
ia fali gjithë jetën,
	ndaj niset Asker 
për Ushtrinë e Vatanit
	ta sjellë pavarësinë , 
ta sjellë të vërtetën!

Shtatëdhjetë e dy vjet 
me peshën e robërisë
	në zgripe e kalvare , 
në tirani e dhunë
	vuajti për vëllezërit , 
qau për Atdheun
	që ia vunë prangat 
dhe bijtë ia përzunë!

	Ca në shtigje t’ Anadollit, 
ca në Amerikë,
	Në çdo skaj të Evropës 
i shitën për kafshatën,
	Pas shpine u ranë 
t’i bëjnë pik’ e pesë
	në burgje i mbyllën 
ta përjetojnë mandatën!

	I vranë, i shanë, 
në emër të fajsisë,
	përse flisnin shqip, 
përse ishin shqiptarë
	i quajtën ballistë, 
irredentistë, terroristë,
-	kaurro shkinia 
me të vetit zagarë!

Për këtë xhaka Xan 
vuante e rënkonte
	për këtë xhaka Xan 
rrinte në mendime,
	Atdheu nga kthetrat e barbarëve 
duhej të shpëtonte,
- shqiptarin e prisnin 
të tjera agime!

	T’i bashkohet Trungut, 
dhe këngës dhe gjakut,
	se një dorë gjakatare 
u kish bërë kufi,
	nuk durohen kaurrët 
që në prag të oxhakut
	karakurvëlloheshin 
me shpirtin lubi!

	Ndaj u nis në mal 
- Kalorësi i Lirisë
	me armët në dorë 
e shkruan historinë!
	- Kjo tokë! tha : 
-	Emrin se ndryshon,
	n’ugarin e saj 
nuk rrit kaurri!

Është e të parëve tanë 
- Tokë Arbërore,
	më kot Qorr Gligorët 
i turren si hijena,
	shkofshin në theqafje, 
deri më një u shofshin
	se krijuan barbari 
dhe mite të paqena!

Do t’i dalim zot 
se e kemi Atdhe,
	ballëpërballë në luftë 
deri më një do të vdesim,
	kopilat e shkinave 
në prag s’i durojmë 
	tirani e vjedhje 
përditë të na shesin!

	Do të luftojmë pa ndal 
deri në pavarësi !
	Së bashku t’jetojmë 
në tokën e Arbërisë !
	Xhaka Xan - Askeri 
i rreshtuar n’Aradhë
	mori në shënjestër 
tiranët e makokaurrisë!

Ndaj në vargje 
s’thuhet gjithë lavdia
	as heshtja 
që kthehet në jehonë,
	por, vargjet shërbejnë 
që jetëgjatësia
	të bëhet rrezedritë 
për jetën tonë!

Po! Si xhaka Xan 
- për sfidën : Tribun!
	Krenaria e Atdheut
- Askerë për Arbëri!
	Stërnipi i Skenderbeut,  
i Mefailëve të Zajazit 
	që shekujve u hapën 
kaptinën histori!

	Sa e madhe është 
ajo kështjellë e ndërgjegjes!
	Të vegjël mbesin ata 
që e robërojnë !
	Edhe përse djegin fshatra 
vrasin gra e fëmijë ,
	se thyejnë këtë popull, 
as nuk e frigojnë!

As idealin e lirisë 
kurrë s’ia ndalin,
	më kot turren xhindët,
dallkaukë e spiunë!	
	Kjo tokë ka lindur 
e do të rrisë viganë lirie
	Askerë si xhaka Xan 
që bëhen Tribunë...!

	Nuk e mposhtin djallëzitë 
as pazari për robëri,
	Nuk e heshtin kërcënimet 
me burgje e likuidime
	Ramazan Bajrami 
- Simboli i Lirisë
	Në çdo kohë përballet 
-	për pavarësi , agime…

Ndaj me pëllambë mbi sy 
e mat Arbërinë
	 nga perëndimi në lindje , 
nga jugu në veri!
Eh!Klith Askeri : 
-për gjithë atë Tërësi,
	që shkon vërdallë 
Nga pushtuesit e zi !

Për atë Askeri 
Rrin në mendime !
	Një rrudhë e thellë 
mbi ballë i ka dalë ,
- S’i lëshoj  kurrë armët !,  
-	thotë Komandanti i Lirisë!
- Nuk ka mashtrim 
që mund t’më ndalë !

Se nuk ulen armët 
për robëri të re
Robëri që sjell 
pjella integriste ,
Kam qenë nga lindja 
në robëri të thellë
Por kurrë n’pajtim 
me shtrigat komuniste!

Edhe tash e ngris 
Zërin e kushtrimit :
- Ku  shkoni !
- O mëkatarë të këtij trolli !
Koalicionet me mashtrues 
u kanë shndërruar dhe !
Ndaj mbetëm pa liri ,
mbetëm pa Atdhe !

Më kot Ju çirreni 
se bëni integrimin !
Ne jemi të ndarë ,
Jemi në robëri,
Asgjë s’është bërë 
me kopalla të tilla
Vetëm kurtha shekullore 
Dhe shkrum e hi !

Si të mbesin trimat 
që ranë në luftë,
Tigri, Teli , Shpendi 
e Tahir Sinani ?
Edhe sa e sa të tjerë 
Dëshmorë që dhanë jetën
Sërish mbi ta 
të çirret tirani!

Jo! Tha preras Askeri
 dhe heshti .
Por, heshtja e tij 
u bë jehonë !
Çdo ditë oshëtin 
në ndërgjegjen e fjetur ,
Të ecet rrugës së Ditës Sonë…!*

Poezia u botua në Flaka, Shkup, më 2001,

Autori:   
*  Ferit Ramadani*

----------


## biligoa

*Ferit RAMADANI:* 

KOSOVA LULEGJAKU I DHUNËS
( Dialog me të dëbuarit nga Kosova )

Shkrimet i botoj gazeta Fakti, më 1998 - 1999



*1. VELADONI I NËNSHTRIMIT!*


Kohë kthesash!
Në stacionin e veprimeve doli koha e shthurrjeve. Rrënohet mirësia! Goditet ! Deri në ekstrem shtypet ringritja e saj! Modelet sërbosllaviste duan të mbijetojnë !Të shtypin! Të dhunojnë! Nënshtrojnë!
E për çka trumbetojnë paqëruajtësit?!
Për çka turfullojnë luftënxitësit?!
Po Kosova Lulegjaku i dhunës shekullore ?!!!

Procesi i demokracisë zhvillohet binarëve të standardit që sjell vdekje në sitinë! Fati i  kohës matet me  varre që hapen  në seri! Në vazhdimësi ! E satanët mbajnë samite djallëzie! Në boshtin e kryqit të thyer endin veladonin e kobit, si t’ia shtijnë flakën Ballkanit. S’i t’i zhdukin nga jeta të gjithë ata që e duan lirinë ! Pavarësinë ! Si Kosova !
Po! Një shekull kob e mallkime mbi shqiptarët! Ka jehuar Ora e Zezë! Robëria! Ndarja! Përçarja!E megjithatë mbijetimi i qëndresës xixat e shpresës si sytha blerimi i rriti. Edhe në zjarr! Edhe në flakë! Edhe në burgje e mërgim. Dhe , ata u nisën ta kërkojnë të mbarën! Urtinë! Të drejtën ! Të vërtetën! 
Nuk ishte punë e lehtë!Gjithë ajo ekstazë misteresh i endi udhëkryqeve të fatit që ua kishte rrëmbyer Kulti  i  Faraonit Sërboderr! 
E pas tij pa u hamendur , me boshësi në veprime pranuan gradat në gjoks oborrtarët ligaqë! Për qyqari u shpallën shenjtorë! Dhe, aq duheshte për një lamsh që kishte nisur të ngatërrohej! Vetëm aq ,  për t’ia hapur derën katandisë! E pastaj? Deri në vetëflijim u përballën sërish shqiptarët për një botë të re! Për një jetë të lirë! Për një rregullim sipas modës botërore! Sipas Evropës! Amerikës !
Dhe u ngritën kornizat !Skemat e murtajës së Kaukazit u zbehën nga një dukje e re! Nga tjetërsimi i ri në përballje!Por s’u zhdukën shprehitë! Ato të krimit! Të barbarisë sërbiane! Dhe në tokën e Sfinksit sërish  Gogoli u shpallë i parë! Rrëmbeu piramidën dhe nisi të veprojë! Gjithkah me një ngritje bizare për esakalim. Për tendencë konfliktesh. Për ndjenjë nënshtrimi fliste. Dhe buzëqeshte shpesh. Dhe, lëmonte këlyshët që i lëpiheshin për një copë kulaqi. I shkonin pas me bishtin kular dhe ia lëmonin! E ai pastaj i merrte pas. Ua varte përqafe torbën - diplomatike, e me ndermethanë, ua mbushte kokën me byk ! Dhe i turrte deri sa djerësinin për t’ia përligjur robërinë!
Eh! Ç’kohëra dolën në skenë!, do të thoshte Shekspiri. E do të shkruante aktet për dramën me përmbajtje ku degjeneron embrioni i një eufemizmi politik. Dramën mbi parlamentarët ligaqë të dekadës së fundit të Shekullit Burg! Dramën se si në prezencë të Botës, makineria e sërboderrave gjithkah përpiqet të nxierr e pastaj të veprojë sipas ligjeve që mbjellin vetëm vdekjen dhe vegjetojnë zezonën! Gjithkah nga e kanë shtri çizmen e robërisë! Dhe kryqin e thyer të derrave të kaukazit!
Jo! Jo! Jo! S’pajtohen të nënshkruajn për paqën! 
Ne jemi sovranët!, çirren tiranët. Jemi shekullorë! Qyshkur e kemi pushtuar Piramidën Shtypëse! Dhe do t’i shtypim ballkanikët në emër të Svetisavës, dhe me bekimin e Boris Derr Jellcinit! Për Millosh Viq Derriqin! Të gjithë si ai e pas tij do të shkojmë!
Urraaa! U duartrokit turma e gjaksorve! Krimin përkrah!

Nëpër ditët e Apokalipsës kalon Kosova!
 E përndjekura! E burgosura! E robëruara! 
Sipas dëshirës së derrave të Sërbisë, vritet e pritet! Digjet e shkon flakë qysh nga dymbëdhjeta!Edhe më dyzetën u dogj dhe u shkrumua! Mbetën shqiptarët në Srem e Tivar! Në Goliotok e Gradishkë! Në Idrizovë!Kaptinë e veçantë e një drame ku dredhia e Budimir Lonçarëve e Llazarëve u hidhëte hi në sy botës, si barin kur ua hedh gomarëve! Dhe pëllisnin të madhe:
- Jemi të rrezikuar nga separatistët, irredentistët ! 
Për të heshti Bota ! Heshti edhe kur dekretuan ligjin e rendit! Ligjin e qetësisë! Ligjin e dajakut! Ligjin e taksave!  Dekretuan ligjin për mbulesën e veprimeve të policëve!Vrasësit! Dekretuan vjedhësit! Të trashen! Të stërviten! Të godasin;  Në emër të ligjit ! Në emër të Kushtetutës së kanibalëve të Sërbisë! Gjaksorëve!
Bota heshti! Se pa të udhës të dalin jashtë kornizave të sistemit shqiptarët! Se kushedi çka mund të bëjnë!Ashtu siç janë e përbrenda të kërkojnë hapësirë! Në atë Tabu të vazhdimësisë së sfidave! Aty ku sa herë Kryefaraoni i Moskës fërtizi dhe i bëri fërlik për drekë e për darkë! Si tashti që përpiqet për nipërit e stërvitur të Dedinjës t’ua thajë damarin e mushkëritë shqiptarëve. Frymëmarrjen t’ua farojë!
Deri kur njerëzimi do të vuaj ?
- Deri kur të përkrahet fara e derrit serbosllav!, than intermediatorët e Botës për murtajën e shekullit! 
T’i bijmë e ta shporrim !
T’i bijmë!

Goditje dëgjohen! Digjen e vriten njerëz! Rrënohen shtëpi! Vargani i gjatë i shqiptarëve nëpër katandi !
 Kanibalët sërb janë çmendur e s’u bie ndërmend për të nënshkruar paqën ! Bota për parime vepron! Me fazën e parë! Të dytë ! Të tretë! Dhe sërish mblidhet e kuvendon për shtegdalje! Për mirëkuptime! Për pajtime!
Me cilin doni pajtim?
- Mes shqiptarëve e sërboderrave! Të bashkëjetoni!

Mesazh që vjen e tingëllon si vdekja vetë! Dhe sërish del i heshtur e kthehet jehonë:
-Mosni! Mosni!
Pak gjak e plagë kemi derdhur ne shqiptarët? 
Pak rrënime e dëbime!
Nuk ju shohin sytë! 
Nuk u kanë dëgjuar veshët? 
Me gjarpërin nuk jetohet! Me ugurzinjt e njerëzimit! 
Vetëm ne shqiptarët e dijmë kush janë gjaksorët!
Në emër të paqës, të mirësisë, të urtësisë shtypni në kokë këta djaj...! Nëse e doni lirinë! Nëse e doni pavarësinë...!

*Ferit Ramadani*

----------


## biligoa

2 . FLAMURI I BARBARISË SËRBOSLLAVE

Në përmasën e shëmtisë valon flamuri i barbarisë Sërbosllave!
 Flaka , tymi, zjarri e kanë kapluar Kosovën!
 Në prak të shekullit të ri! 
Ashtu siç i gjeti ky shekull , i la të nëpërkëmbur shqiptarët! Nga robëria, në robëri! Me flamurin e barbarisë u bëhet nënshtrimi!
E Bota?
 E përgjumur një shekull qëndroi duke dëgjuar grahmat e shqiptarëve! I pa si enden nëpër shtigje për kafshatën e bukës! Për kulmin e shtëpisë! I ndoqi kur u zgjuan  jehonë për Atdhe dhe Flamur! Saherë që dolën nga Baushtellët e Evropës ! Nga restoranët e Amerikës! Atje ku i kishte katandisur fatkeqësia dhe i kishte pritur fati. Dhe kaluan! Ashtu siç dijnë të kalojnë të nëpërkëmburit nga Atdheu që me punë e me djersë, me mall e dashuri , krijuan nderin! Mirënjohjen!
Ndërsa, kanibalët sërboderra me dhelpëri deshën të përfitojnë!
 Ashtu siç përfituan më dymbëdhjetën! 
Më dyzet e pesën…! Me kolonat e shqiptarëve që shkuan në Srem dhe nuk u kthyen nga barbaria! 
Me kolonën e Tivarit që u skuq nga gjaku i luftëtarëve të vrarë me tradhëti! 
Dhe me shumë procese të montuara që  Bota as i kuptoi se çka janë, e përse bëhen ! Se derrat e sëbosllavisë flisnin me dhelpëri! Dhe vepronin si gjarprinjt duke kafshuar e duke fshehur gjurmët ! 
- Ne vuajmë nga shqiptarët! flisnin Budimirët, Andriqët, Vllashkaliqët, Joviqët...!
Të mallkuarit! I prodhonin shpifjet për ta ndërsyer kundër shqiptarëve gjithë diplomacinë! Edhe sot në sy të botës përpiqen të dalin shenjtorë! Dhe shajnë e mallkojnë Amerikën, Anglinë, Gjermaninë...Dhe shajnë e mallkojnë Nato-n  për fashizëm! Fashistët e përjetshëm ! Pas bilancit të një tragjedie me përmasa të katastrofës njerëzore e materiale! Pas absurdit të shkrumit dhe hirit! Pas gjithë dekadës së nëtëdhjetës ! Kohës së Apokalipsës! Megjithatë zë egërsire mbetën !  Kanibalët!
Për çka këmbëngulni ju kaurrët e sërbosllavisë!? Ju që  deshët të nënshtroni sllovenët, kroatët, boshnjakët! Dhe tashti, mendoni se do të nënshtroni Kosovën! Shqiptarët! Ata që i gërryet deri në palcë duke i shfrytëzuar! Me ëndërrën e djepit sërbosllav! Mitin tuaj për të bërë krimin! Sofrën ku shtroni vdekjen dhe skamjen! Vendin 
ku ngritni deri në ekstrem flamurin e barbarisë për ta bërë nënshtrimin! Varrin masiv ku do të hyni e do të shfaroseni vetë !
Vallë! E kuptoni ju të verbuarit me gjak! Milosheviqistët! Sa të mjerë dilni dhe shfaroseni përditë! Edhe në betejat që bëni me djemtë e Kosovës! Ngërdhesheni dhe cofni në turfullimë! Edhe në syrin e botës ju kanibalët mbetët korba të zi! Ashtu siç duhej të ishit qyshkur! Ju fara e dreqit ! Ju bijtë e shkinave të shkërdhyera me derrat e Boris Jellcinëve të Kaukazit! 
E përse nuk e kuptoni se flamurin e barbarisë më kot e valvitni! Nuk nënshtrohet Kosova nga flaka e zjarri! As nga dhuna! As nga burgosja ! Ajo për shqiptarët është djep i rritës! Plagët ia kanë shtuar  dekadat e zhvillimit! Shekujt! Dhe përjetësinë, natyrisht! Duke kënduar e duke u përballë shqip! Si Adem Jashari, Fehmi Ladrovci, Komandant Kumanova,....! Prandaj është e kotë të përpiqeni!Ju s’e pushtoni dot! Vetëm kockat si kriminelë do t’u mbesin t’ua pëshurrin shekujt  dhe brezat do t’u mallkojnë , për barbarinë që e bëni! Ju bijtë e shkinave të kurvës Sërbi! Të mallkuar qofsh deri në shfarosje!Se:
- Kosova përpara gjunjëzohet nga fjalët e urta dhe mirësia ! Kurrë nga praptitë! 
 	Nga flamuri i barbarisë që ju përpiqeni duke u vënë zjarrin e flakën shtëpive, shkollave, xhamive...! Duke i vrarë pleqt e plakat! Gratë e fëmijtë!Ajo do të rilindet. Si feniksi! Dhe me krahët e shqipes do të pushtojë lartësitë e lavdisë! Lavdinë heroike të viganëve që kurrë s’iu kursyen për lirinë ! Kurrë s’iu nënshtruan!
Bota nuk është e përgjumur! Ajo është zgjuar dhe sot ka dalë në krahë të shqiptarëve! Për çdo orë e çast përballet me djajt e shtrigës sërbe ! Këlyshët e bushtrës së tërbuar! Që vrasin poetët, shkrimtarët, politikanët ! Që djegin e mbyllin institucionet e dritës dhe të diturisë! Rrënojnë qenësinë e një populli për ta mbjellë farën e gogolëve! Të kukudhëve ! Të ganecëve sërbosllavë! E megjithatë shkret e lënë dhe do t’u mbesë Sërbia! 
Krrokamat e qyqes t’u ndjehet në çdo prak ! Se mbollën vdekjen! Rrëmbyen lumturinë e popujve!Dhe valavitën flamurin e barbarisë! Gjaksorët!  	
Ferit RAMADANI:

----------


## biligoa

3. AMSHIMI I MALLIT, DHEMBJES!

Pamjen e një agonie ia pashë në fytyrë!
Dhe në trupin e moçëm të burrit shtatëdekadash! 
Dhe gjendjen shpirtërore të përtharë nga qëndresa! Prandaj iu afrova t’ia zbërthej agsholin e zemrës për t’ia kuptuar domethëniet! Për t’ia ndier rrëfimin që vinte erë baroti e flake nga shkrumi i Kosovës!
- Mixho ! Tungjatjeta!

-Tungjatjeta! Ma ktheu Skender Canhasi i Gjakovës! 
Mu bë se u derdh Ereniku dhe Çabrati nëpër shpirtin tim , sapo më shikoi me sy!

 Diku në  thellësinë e heshtjes apo pritës lexova dhembjen, mallin! Në heshtjen e burrit derdhej gjithë përballja me shpresën e Lindditës! Asaj që e merr nga vaja e parë e deri në vdekje shqiptarin për Kosovën - Zog i qiellit, që ia këndoi Din Mehmeti! 
Bashkëvendasi i mixhës Skender! Dhe, përkujtimin për Të mixhoku e nis me lotët si kokërra rrushi! Me rrokullisjen nga sytë si shkëmbinjt e rrokullisur në humnerë!
- Jeta e tillë nuk ka kuptim! Absurdi ka mbuluar Kosovën! Gjakatarët e Sërbisë! Ata që kthejnë në shkrum e hi blerimin e rritës! Ata që kanë vra këngët dhe kanë veshur me të zeza bardhësinë!
Skender Canhasi heshti! 
Kushedi ku i rrotulloi mendimet diku thellë nëpër dekadat që kaloi. Ndoshta kujtoi Ganimeten, Abedinin! Ndoshta...! Megjithatë Gjakova në sfond ia shtoi rrudhat në ballë. Dhe ai lëshoi një Ah! Ku i kishte përmasat ajo grahmë! Ku i kishte kuptimet nuk e dija. Dhe prisja zërin e tij për t’i rënë në fund akordit të mendimeve! 
- Këtu jam me trup! I tëri! Në Kërçovë, kam pasur pritë të mirë! Vëllazërore! Megjithatë!Nuk mundem ta shpreh atë që ma thotë zemra! Se m’është ndrydhur! Më ka mbetur peng nëpër mall! E më digjet flakë! E më shkon zjarr! Kosova po digjet nga barbarët!
-Megjithatë është në prak të lirisë!, ia ktheva.
Mixha Skender Canhasi e thithi thellë - thellë cigaren! Në alveolën e pamjeve i doli qëndresa! Altari i dimensionit për flijim! Dhe, nëpër frymëzime  zgjati periudhën e rrëfimit:
- Po! Kosova është në prak! Dhe do ta fitojë lirinë! Se ajo i ka djemt që ia mbrojnë vatanin! Çlirimtarët e saj! Ashtu siç i kishte poetët që ia falën këngët më të bukura të qëndresës! Të dashurisë! Të shpresës! Ashtu i ka të diturit, politikanët, shkencëtarët! Dhe fëmijët që ëndërrojnë për bangat e klasës! Për shkollat! Për dritën dhe diturinë!
Kosova i ka edhe luftëtarët që dijnë të përballen me Bajlozët e zi të Sërbisë!
Me kaurrët e bushtrës shkinë Sërbisë që ha një shekull nga gjaku e djersa e Kosovës! Dhe tashti rrënon me dorën e zezë! Me shpirtin kriminel të gjaksorëve! Po! Ajo shtrigë e vjetër e Ballkanit qyshkur na ka rënë më qafë! Dhe me tradhëti e dhelpëri të shumta ka dashur të na nënshtrojë! Megjithatë është mashtruar! S’do t’i dalë pazari në hesape! Edhepse na ka detyruar të katandisemi! Ajo nuk na ka thyer! Jemi më të fortë! Kemi më shumë shpresë se kurrë! Pranë fitores jemi!
Mixha Skender Canhasi i Gjakovës ma shtërngoi dorën në ndarje ! Mu bë se dekori i pamjeve për këngën e gjatë të lirisë kthehej në amshim me mall e dhembje!
Lumi i gjatë i të ikurve nga Kosova shndërrohej në det! Të gjithë me një zë ! Me një dëshirë! Me një qëndrim: Nuk vdes kurrë Kosova - zog i qiellit...!   

Ferit RAMADANI

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## biligoa

4. KUR TË NDODHË ORËMIRA!




Në orëligën e katandive me orbitën e tmerrit u nis ta braktisë Prishtinën Nezaqete Saliu!
 Dy yllkat e dritës që mësuan të bëlbëzojnë për Kosovën i vu barrë në prehër! Ashtu si nëna që di dhe do t’i mbrojë nga e keqja fëmijtë! Dhe u shkëput nga vatani! Nga sofra e agimeve. Nga tryeza ku Astriti shkruante rrëfimet për Koha sot! Dhe merrte nga një rrudhë në trup e nga një thinjë në kokë! Për t’ia sjellë lirinë Kosovës!
Nga t’i drejtonte ordinatat e shprishura nga flaka e tmerri. Ku të projektonte pikëqëndrimet ajo!
- Jemi ne moj motër ia kthyen njëzëri në Zajaz! Dhe ia hapën derën e mikpritjes! Bukë e kripë e zemër ! , do të ketë i thanë ! E pastaj u ulën për të thurrë ëndërrën e lirisë!
Në ditarin e lajmeve paralajmërimi: 
-	Për gjak e plagë të reja! Për zjarr e flakë ! Për shkrum! 
-	Për vrasje masive të shqiptarëve kërcëllonte dhëmbët shkina Sërbi! Dhe ndërseu këlyshët e hakërritur mbi luftëtarët e lirisë! Mbi ata që ktheheshin jehonë përballjesh ! Mbi ata që aureola e shenjtërisë ua fali mburojën. E si zu as plumbi! As topi. Nuk i dogji zjarri e flaka!

Megjithatë këlyshët e shkinës Sërbi turfullonin! Dhe vrisnin pleq e plaka! Gra e fëmijë! 
-Ne do të ndahemi!, vendosi Astriti. Shko e m’i streho voglushët! Se unë nuk e lëshoj prakun e shtëpisë! 
- Nuk e di në ishin fjalët tunxh që i dëgjova! bëlbëzoj Nezaqetja sikur ishte jerm. E pastaj vazhdoj :
- Megjithatë varganit të gjatë të refugjatëve iu bashkova! Orëligës t’i shmangem me fëmijtë. Dhe tashti rri e paltoj ditët e ankthit këtu! Me një përkujdesje përzemërsie! Kafshatën e bukës bashkë e ndajmë! Edhe ankthin! Edhe mallin! Megjithatë, një gjë në optikën e dritës më verbon! Dhe s’di kur do ta mbërrijë ta shoh njëherë Kosovën e lirë! Prishtinën! Varganin e gjatë të studentëve që hyjnë e dalin në prak të fakulteteve! Atje ku opti nurëbardhë iu shtua Kosovës. Nga mendjendriturit, shkencëtarët, politikanët, shkrimtarët, poetët, gazetarët! Nga luftëtarët e lirisë që kthehen në rrëfime biblike! Dhe s’kursejnë gjak e jetë për Kosovën e lirë!
Atëherë, kur çizmja e zullandve barbarë të shkojë në theqafje, do të kisha dashur ta shoh Kosovën që e kam në parzmë. 
Dhe malli, dashuria për të më shkrumos! 
Dhe, dhembja më shtohet saherë që dëgjoj dhe shoh rrënimet !
 Nuk e di se kur, por, patjetër do të ndodhë orëmira! Atëherë, do të kthehemi përnjëçast! Se më të dashur se Kosovën nuk kemi!

Ajo heshti!

Se ku i treti mendimet! Vetëm zëri i voglushëve vinte e shfaqej si ylli i agimit për ta sjellë dritën në mëngjes! Dhe përshëndetnin me dorë nga qielli, ku uturimat e aeroplanëve të Natos atë çast dëgjoheshin! Nga  rrezet e shpresës kërkuan shpëtim! 
Kur të ndodhë orëmira sa më parë do të nisem për në  Kosovë! Vetëm në Prishtinë  e ndjejë erën e lirisë, më oshtinin domethëniet .
Lutje apo shpresa ishin nuk e di! Megjithatë e di se orëmira do të ndodhë...!Me këngë lirie të shërohen plagët...!


Ferit RAMADANI.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## biligoa

5. KOSOVA - LULEGJAKU I  DHUNËS


Përderisa jam këtu, në këto banga të kësaj shkolle, dhe bashkë me vëllezërit dhe motrat shqiptare vijoj në mësime, për orë e çast mendja më ik atje tek Kosova - Lulegjaku i dhunës! 
Ëndërroj të kthehem e ta nisim bashkë me ata që sot janë në katandi, dhe Këngën e Lirisë ta thurrim për plagët, shkrumin, hirin. Ta nisim për gjakun e derdhur të legjendarëve trima! E t’ua thurrim kurorat e lavdisë!, tha Edona Demaj nxënëse e vitit të dytë nga Prishtina e që vijonte në gjimnazin e Kërçovës!
Për çfarë momentesh mund të flasish?, e pyeta derisa ajo rikthente buzëqeshjen për t’i mbuluar dallgët e tmerrit!
Megjithatë, si mjegulla që i bie një majëmali, diçka i ra në fytyrë. Nuri iu kthye në diçka të papërshkruar.Në diafilmin e një kohe makabër ! Por, nuk u ligështua cuca e Kosovës, siç i thoshin shoqet e veta të klasës dhe ia ngjisnin dorën përkrahu duke i bërë shoqëri.
- Unë mund të flas për shumë gjëra xhaxha! Megjithat Kosova nuk rrëfehet vetëm me ato që mund t’ua shpaloj unë! Ashtu siç nuk e pushtojnë dot bisharët! Edhe unë s’mundem të flas për të gjitha! Vetëm një gjë e di! Ajo është historia jonë që do t’u flasë shekujve si u kthye në lulegjak dhune! Se barbarët e shkinës Sërbi ia ngulfatën frymëmarrjen! Duan ta përmbysin! Ta shkretojnë! Për të e kam shkruar hartimin e parë në klasë dhe mund ta lexoni!
Ajo hapi çantën me shpejtësi.Ma dha fletoren e hartimit dhe heshti ashtu siç dijnë të rrijnë mendueshëm shenjtoret! Se fliste vetë tema që Edona Demaj e kishte mbarshtruar kështu:
“Xhaxha! Përderisa ti rri e sogjon duke e vënë në shënjestër armikun, unë jam duke e shkruar hartimin për Kosovën - lulegjaku i dhunës! Kam shumë për të shkruar! 
Vetëm për dhembjen dhe mallin nuk flas!
 Se i kam shokët dhe shoqet e klasës aq të dashur e kam frigë se i lëndoj. Megjithat, ata kanë shumë kureshtje! Me dhembje e trishtim dëgjojnë e shohin skenat e tmerrit! Dhe duan të dijnë më shumë! E më pyesin!
Po si mund t’u flas unë xhaxha për të gjitha ato! 
Për dëbimin nga vatrat me dhunë? E për djegien e shtëpive! Për vrasjen e burgosjen e shumë njerëzve! Për vajin e voglushëve!Për lotët e nënave?! 
E si mund t’u flas për librat e djegur të Kosovës. Për këngët e ndrydhura! Për ëndërrat e gjakosura!
Xhaxha! Unë u flas për shpresën se do të bëhet mirë! 
Dhe u them se Ju jeni ata që do të na e falni!
Atë çast, e ndiej se u shpërthen diçka nga shpirti. U vezullon fytyra! E me sy të zgudulluar presin t’ua rrëfej tregimin për qëndresën! Për atë që baca Adem Jashari në përballje e bëri. Dhe u nis vargani i gjatë për Kushtrimin e  Lirisë, në përballje me xhelatët ! Me kanibalët e këtij shekulli! Me barbarët!
Xhaxha! Përderisa ndodhem këtu dhe shkruaj hartimin për Kosovën - lulegjakun e dhunës, më beso se më kthehet fuqia!
Edhe besimi, se liria do të vijë!
Prandaj, nëse me dhunë na përzunë bisharët, ne do të kthehemi më të fortë. Me lulet e lirisë dhe me librat e shkruar për lavdinë e legjendarëve!
 Atëherë do të jemi bashkë ! Do të jemi të lirë! Dhe do t’i ftojmë të kalojmë çaste gëzimi të gjithë ata që na përkrahën! 
Plagët Kosovës do t’ia shërojmë...!”
Kushedi se ku më tretën mendimet ! M’u bë se atë çast lexova Kur’anin  e shpresës...!


Ferit RAMADANI.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## biligoa

6. KUSH DO TË FLASË PËR DREJTËSINË?!

Derisa vargani i gjatë i të dëbuarve pritnin në kufi, dhe lajmet paralajmëronin gjak e plagë të reja Qëndresa Konxheli la për një çast lapsin dhe fletoren më një anë dhe u kthye në heshtje! 
Nuk kishte shumë kohë se kishte ardhur dhe ishte vendosur në Greshnicë të Komunës së Zajazit! 
Kishte shumë të rrëfente për pritjen e për bujarinë. Për vendosjen në klasën e parë të gjimnazit ku do të vijonte mësimet. Për orarin se si do të udhëtonte dymbëdhjetëkilometra çdo ditë! 
Por, Qëndresa, sado e kthyer drejtë një ardhmërie, nuk pajtohej dot me të gjitha ato! Ndërmend i shkonin kujtimet. Vargani i gjatë i një fëmijërie të kaluar në Banesat e larta të Prishtinës ku jetonte edhe xhaxhai Bajram Këlmendi.
- Sa herë e kam përshëndetur atë xhaxha! Sa i dashur që ishte! Nuk e di se si mund të bindem pa mos e përkujtuar njeriun që ndante drejtësinë! Qysh kur isha e vogël dëgjova nga fëmijët e lagjës, por edhe nga prindërit se ai di t’i mbrojë të gjithë ata që i burgosin! Dhe del fitimtar kundër të gjithë prokurorëve! 
Tashti, kur rri e kaloj ditët këtu në Greshnicë, dhe rikujtoj çastet kur Kosova digjet në zjarr! Goditet me tanke e topat të Sërbisë them: 
- Kush do t’ia mbrojë drejtësinë ma mirë se xhaxhai Bajram që u ndamë pa u përshëndetur ! E tashti kur ai ra për tokën e Kosovës, për të drejtat e saj , kam frigë se pa të Kosova është e ligështueme!
Atëherë më flisni për rrugdaljen Qëndresa? , i thash.
Ajo është nisur! Nuk ka të ndalur. Xhaxha Bajram na mësoi të mos i frigohemi kurrë rrugës që na shpie tek e vërteta. Tek e drejta. Se ajo vonohet nganjëherë por kurrë nuk harrohet. Nuk nënshtrohet. Prandaj, kam bindjen e plotë se ne do të fitojmë! Edhe Bota e përkrah rrugën tonë që shpie nëpër gjemba deri tek rruga e shtruar me blerimin e pavarësisë! Ashtu siç ngritet lavdia e xhaxhait Bajram! Ashtu siç kthehet  përjetësia e shtetësisë së Kosovës! E ligjeve që xhaxhai thirrej për të drejtën e pavarësisë! Dhe i frigonte xhelatët e Sërbisë sa herë që u fliste për...
Qëndresa Konxheli heshti! 
Me një brengë apo me një dhembje përfundoi pikëçuditsjen e fjalisë që fliste për domethënien e shtetësisë së Kosovës. Për Kodin e përkryer të përballjeve - avokatin Bajram! Me burrin që mbronte Kosovën nga nenet, alinetë, pikat e dhunës sërbosllave
Nga krimet ! Nga burgjet! Nga përndjekjet! Barbaritë! Për të, ai , thellë në ndjenjën e voglushes Qëndresa kishte hyrë!
Vallë! Në cilën kaptinë të njerëzimit ka mundur të shkruhet ky akt i kësaj barbarie. E si mund të shlyhen gjithë ato përjetime makabre nga bota e përgjakur e Kosovës. Nga analet e ditarit të Kosovës në batërdi!
Jo!, pëshpërita. Nuk e di në klitha apo! Vetëm më kujtohet se Qëndresa Konxheli në horizont kërkonte shtigjet e bardhësisë! Tek cili ylber qëndronin gjithë ato margaritarë që do t’i dilnin mburojë Kosovës?
Ka të drejtë voglushja ! Kush do të flasë për drejtësinë !?
Ajo uli sytë në rreshtat e shkruar të fletores!Kushedi se çka deshi të shkruaj në ditarin e ngjarjeve! Kaptinës së zezë të orëligës i trokiste mallkimi! Për kurorën e lavdisë në mileniumin e ri do të thurreshin vargjet për bacën Bajram! Për atë që sa herë e kishte përshëndetur Qëndresa Konxheli në hyrjedalje të Banesës, në Prishtinë , sa herë që ai shkonte ose vinte i buzëqeshur përse kishte mbrojtur Kosovën dhe bijtë e saj...! 


Ferit RAMADANI.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## biligoa

7. PO I BIE ERA RETË E ZEZA

Në çaste të lemerisë diçka më shkonte vërdallë në mendime! Mbase frymëzimi për ta shkruar një skicë apo për ta bërë një autoportret! E për çka të bëja makiazhin e asaj dukje?, pëshpërita.
Për pritjen! Po! Pritjen në ankth!, mu përgjigj nga brendia e unit tim diçka.
Heshta për të përcjellur paralajmërimet. 
Vargani i gjatë i të dëbuarve të ndalur në kufi! 
Tek guri i ndarjes! 
Rrinte e kërleshej vdekja!
 Nga njëra anë dhuna e kaurrëve të shkinës Sërbi ma përkujtonin këngën “Po i bie era retë e zeza”. Nga ana tjetër kërlesheshin kipcët - bisharë të mirësisë!
Anëtarët e shoqatave bëmirëse nëpër gjithë atë etje, nëpër atë bullarë që gulonte dhembje e plagë si pika vese dukeshin. Krahas atyre që deshën t’u dalin në krahë për t’ua flak një brengë e për t’ua shtuar një shpresë , orgjia e kipcave të kërleshur! Karakanxhollët! Cerberët ! Dilerët! Mafiozët!
 Prisnin të përfitojnë nga tragjedia!
 Disa me telefonë duke komunikuar dikah.
Disa duke krehur balluket e duke shtërnguar kravatat!
Disa...!
Dhe zëri i brendisë sime që s’dëgjohej! Me zjarr e llavë vullkani! Me mall e me dhembje ngritej me ankth në pritje !
 Me shikimin e madh drejt turmës së shkundur nga vatrat! Me shkrumin e dashurisë dhe barrën e dhembjes. Me plagët! 
Në gjithë sfondin e zezonës kishin sjellur Kosovën e përgjakur. Shekulloren - emblemë  qëndrese!
 Edhe njëherë mes luetjeve e përgjërimit ! Mes vdekjes hodha sytë ta shoh motërzezën , mbesat, nipat, të mbetur majëmaleve të LLapit e Gollakut!
 Qyshkur ua thurra uratët për dasma! 
E megjithat ua dëgjova klithmat se ndrydheshin nga bisharët e Sërbisë!
 Ajo shtrigë e keqe e ligësisë, i mbuloj me thinja e rrudha në trup që nga djepi kur dilnin e nisnin të hapërojnë!
Megjithat:- Jemi të fortë më përgjigjeshin! Do ta mundim pushtuesin! 
Qyshkur i mësoi jeta të mblidheshin në sofrën e shtruar e ta bënin drekën dhe darkën me nga një copë bukë të lyer me lang!
 Se drekën dhe darkën e ruanin për ditën kur t’u trokiste në derë babai i mbërthyer me pranga robërie në kazamatet e Sërbisë! 
Dhe daja që rrallë u shkonte t’ua shkruaj hartimin për Kosovën e lirë! Se sytë e bisharëve përgjonin! Ata ndarjen deshën ta krijojnë!
E tashti, në stacionin e pritjes dal e hedh shikimet! Dhe shoh se në turma  tmerri e  malli Kosova bartet ! Kosova dëbohet!
Jo! më oshëtiu nga brendia një zë! Kosova sot shtrihet përmasave të Botës! Le ta shikojnë të përgjumurit Shekullin burg! Sa agime kaluan në sofrën e shtruar të robërisë! Në ferrin e Dantes! Aty ku përbluhen shenjtorët e dalin fitimtarë djajt! Ata që pijnë gjak të pafajshmish! Ata që ndrydhin lirinë! Ata që shkrumojnë tokën dhe rrezet e diellit i ndalin mbi të , të mos bijnë! Ata që kërleshen dhe qeshin për shprazjen e saj!
Në grykë një lamsh më shtërngonte! Nuk e di si ta shprazja gjithë vrerin që më shkonte vullkan! E si të derdhej llavë e zjarrt e fjalve! E shfrimit!
Bushtra Sërbi i mbolli gjithë të këqiat!, pëshpërita! 
Dhe drejtova sytë drejtë atij deti të dëbuar. 
Njëmijë varianta për absurdin thurreshin dhe shthurreshin! Vetëm kaptina e re e shpresave e hapte dritën e qëndresës! 
Nëse nuk i takoj dot në këtë urragan, në Kosovën e lire, rrënjët do t’u blerojnë thash, duke e shkruar autoportretin tim që i ngjante Sizifit në përballjet e jetës, me zjarr malli për lirinë...!

----------


## biligoa

8. DIOPTRIA E PAMJEVE

Është skena ku del në përmasë katandia! Aktorët përballen me vdekjen! Dhe me lindjen përnjëherë! Vetëm për një qëllim: Kosova e pavarur!
Oshëtima! Rënkime! Uri ! Plagë e dhembje për këtë akt makabër të këtij ngashërimi! Janë në prak gjithë përfundimet! Edhe ata që vulosin jetën me vdekje shkojnë me një jehonë :Roftë Kosova!
Edhe ata që lindin, vijnë dhe,  e nisin vajën për : Rroftë Kosova! 
Megjithatë, kardinalët e robërisë as vdesin për Kosovën , as qajnë për të!
Ata kanë lindur e janë rritur si rriqërat! Duke ia pi gjakun asaj! Dhe tashti përpiqen ta shkrumojnë! 
Në sfondin e dioptrisë së pamjeve dalin dehjet! Marramendjet! Ekstazat! Me një fjalë , eklipsi i përçudnimeve derdhet për shtresën e vrerit! Dhe për terrin ! Shtrigat janë verbuar nga krimi.As dijnë për mirësinë, as dijnë për dëshirat. Për statujën e tmerrit dhe për heshtjen akull bëjnë kataraktet e gjakut. Varret!
Kush depërton në atë vullkan tmerri! Atje ku vdesin aktorët e skena mbushet me gjamë!Vetëm përbindshat, ata xhelatë të këtij shekulli janë ogurzitë që luten për këtë pamje. Dhe krijojnë rrethanat për ta përmbyllur gjithë skenën .Dëshmitarët e dëshirave për vdekje. Dhe për shfarosje! Kanë mbetur meit e si korba të zinj kërleshen! Kërleshen nga vaji i foshnjës që lind në qiellin e hapur!
Ja u shtua edhe një hero! Për aq sa do të marrë frymë ai ne do të mbesim pa frymëmarrje! Pa dritë e pa ditë!, pëshpërisin kardinalët! Dhe shtojnë shtypjen bizarët ! Dinsëzët e Sërbisë. Keopsat e shekullit burg!
Megjithatë, në atë vullkan mjerimi rritet e shtohet qëndresa! Përmbysen gjithë mbretëritë! Vdesin e mbesin pa data kanibalët e shkinës Sërbi.Bashkë me kurrosllavë të tjerë! Me ata që dijnë kërbaçin ta drejtojnë mbi shqiptarët sa herë që ndërsehen nga sërbët! Dhe s’kujtohen se e humbin kuptimin!E shtrydhin ëndërrën e vrarë në krahët e ylberit!
Sa shtrenjt do t’u koshtojë loja makabër. Edhe bota ekstreme! Në epigrafin e  ngritjeve s’mund të pranohen dy kute qëndrimi! Njëri për dashurinë! Tjetri për urrejtjen! Ashtu nuk kthehen buzëqeshjet! As nuk shtrohet sofra e agimit të zbrazur!
Rrugë pa fund! Sa herë që matesh ta përkufizosh del e hapet horizonti! Del në shesh e panjohura! Portretizohet e njohura. Dhe rrijnë përballë njëratjetrës! Kush do të dominojë! 
Sikur t’mi kuptoje gjithë vuajtjet ! Gjithë dhembjet! Gjithë plagët! Edhe për lindjet, Edhe për vdekjet! Edhe për këngët! Edhe për vajet! 
Lindita ime - Kosovë! Ti jeton në mua! Ashtu siç jetojnë Sijamezët! 
Është diçka e padukshme që s’më le të hiqem prej teje! Dhe dua të kallem në blerimin tënd të shkrumuar!Tani e tutje si besoj as vdekjes! Se ajo nuk i rrëzon kështjellat e ngritura të dashurisë! Të gjakut e të gjuhës!
Demonët e ferrit të shkinës Sërbi më kot bëjnë eksperimente të marra me krime e barbari! Mbi përmasën tënde sërish do të përndizet dashuria për t’i pagëzuar stinët! Dhe vitet në trajtën e shquar do të përlindin ngritjet! Për këngët e blerimit tënd Kosovë në dioptrinë e pamjeve ngrit dolli Lind dita! Ekstaza e shpresës për vrullin! Për mallin...! 

Ferit RAMADANI.

----------


## biligoa

9. BASTARDËT E PËRFUNDIM SHEKULLIT XX

Rrëfimi për zvarritjen dhe origjinën e tyre është kaptinë zezone. Ngado u shkoli këmba dhe ngado e lëshuan duhmën kutërbuan barbarinë! Qysh nga fillimi e deri në përfundimshekullin XX bisharët për gjak e për plagë, për dhunë e për tmerr kanë shikuar si ta pushtojnë horizontin shqiptar!
Ja! Shpirti xhelat i tyre në dioptrinë e pamjeve. Për skenat makabre kanë ngritur dorën e krimit! Dhe kanë lëshuar krrokamat se ëndërrojnë për djepin e rritës! Janë po ata bisharë si në mesjetë! Vetëm me djallëzi mashtruan një shekull Botën! Dhe nëpërkëmbën vlerat e njerëzimit! 
Në përfundimshekullin XX paralajmërojnë absurdin! 
Golgotën kanë prodhim final. Aktin e krimit deri në ekstrem e shfrytëzojnë. Mekanizëm nënshtrimi! Vrasin! Djegin! Shkrumojnë! Ata nuk kanë as mëshirë as kufi në 
barbari. Dhunojnë mizorët! Shtrydhin e shuajnë shpresat e rritës! Pjella e mallkuar e gjakut që ndërzehen me derra! Dhe, rriten si gjarprinj pa ndjenja! Pa besë!
Edhe në ndërrimin e motmoteve, edhe nëpër stinë kaurrët kutërbojnë! Për kafshime nëpërkash kanë lindur qyshkur u krijuan në shpellat e Kaukazit! Prandaj iu vërsulën Ballkanit për ta kthyer historinë e zhvillimit në  lamsh! Lamsh ku ngatërrohen linjat e nuk dihet kush të shpie në cak. Ashtu siç nuk kanë cak variantat e hipokrizisë ! Të gogolëve të këtij përfundimshekulli që dijnë të buzëqeshin edhe kur të kërcnojnë! Të atyre që pas fjalëve ndryshe veprojnë! Të pabesëve!
E Kosova ?! Kosova është caku i qëllimeve për ta ngulur flamurin e barbarisë! 
 	Një shekull dhunë e terror! Një shekull perandori gjaksorësh! Deshën t’ia ndryshojnë reliefin! Klimën! Hidrografinë! Të krijojnë hibridët e shartuar në trungun e saj !Ajo të prodhonte  llojin e krijesave mumje! Të atyre që dijnë të përkulen! Që dijnë të përshtaten! Dhe të dalin prej saj sipas projekteve të shkruara në kabinetët e gjaksorëve!
Megjithatë! Kosova madhështore qëndron! Me gjithë vullkanet e zjarrit! Me gurrat e zeza të përndjekjeve! Nëpër flakën e barbarisë ngritet për domethënien! Kurrë më shumë se tashti se ka pasur atë pamje! Vërtet klima e saj është unikate! Edhe në rrebesh ringjallet! Ndërsa lumenjt e gjakut  edhe kur buçasin për pikëllimet, edhe kur gurgullojnë nga plagët, thurrin ëndërrat e mbijetimit!
Edhe në ditët e dëbimit shqiptarët në Kosovë mendojnë të kthehen! Në prakun e shkrumuar! Në vatrat që i grabisin xhelatët! Aty ku duan ta mbjellin me djaj të shkinës Sërbi. Me xhuxhët karpatianë që pasqyrojnë vetëm kob. Bashkë me të gjithë ata kanibalë të tjerë që u ecin sipas urdhërit dhe projektojnë ridëbime. Vetëm për një qëllim! Si ta shtrijnë gjithë kurmin e tyre ortodoks mbi trupin e Arbërisë! Për ta ngritur flamurin e kryqit të kaurrisë në trojet e Kosovës.
E shqiptarët ?!! Patjetër do të kthehen Aty ku besa dhe prita bëhen shqiptarisht! Dhe mbrohen për një domethënie: “Mos me u korit para mikut, mos me u thye para armikut”!
Bastardët e këtij përfundimshekulli e kanë të qartë! Edhepse turfullojnë e vrasin mizorët! Edhepse hapin varre në seri! Ashtu  do t’i hapin me dorën e vet varret e përjetshme të vetvetes e do t’ua pëshurrin e mallkojnë brezat për barbari...!

*Ferit RAMADANI.*

----------


## biligoa

PER SA LEGJENDA FLET HISTORIA


FERIT RAMADANI




PER SA LEGJENDA FLET HISTORIA





		 	Poezi


		Kërçovë, 1991


*Ferit Ramadani
Për sa legjenda flet historia






Kopertinën
Bajrush Xhemaili




U botua në shoqatën “ Pjetër Bogdani “
Në Biel Bienne, në qershor 1992




Botimin e financuan një grup
Bashkatdhetarësh nga Kërçova
Që punojnë në Zvicër



*


*PËR SA LEGJENDA FLET HISTORIA*
*Atdhe –

-	Ti në shekuj qëndron madhështorë
Si mali me borë

*




*AMANETI PËR LIRINË

	( Për brezat tha : Skënderbeu)


Trollit tonë –
Tufanet ia ndrydhën rritën
dhe dritës së Diellit
ia hodhën –
vargonjtë e robërisë !

Në djepin e lashtë
U rritëm 
Me pak shpenëzime –

Për shpresat e mëdha !

Këmbët tona të thata
I nisën :
Drejt varresh,*

*Drejt këngëve të korbit
Drejt vdekjes –
Ngarkuar me barrën e torturës
Ndër shekuj !

Të ecim krenarë
Ne bijtë e shqipes!
Në gjakun tonë
Amanet të mbesë
-	kushtrimi për liri
dhe gjaku i derdhur
për mbrojtje të At Dheut !*

----------

